# Disney Tsum Tsum



## hoffman1

Anyone playing?  
Looking for friends on Line to send hearts


----------



## shasteve

I'm playing and also looking for friends! My Line ID is the same as my username.


----------



## hoffman1

I think I added you as a friend on Line but you aren't showing on Tsum Tsum.  Do you know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## hoffman1

Never mind! You are there now!


----------



## kbwright

username - kbw77  feel free to add me anyone who needs a friend for hearts.  It might help me stop checking obsessively to see if they replenished 

-Kate


----------



## hoffman1

I couldn't find you but my user id is hoffman1 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## shasteve

It took a while for you to show up in my game, so I guess there is a lag time.  Kate, I haven't been able to find you either.


----------



## wendydarling826

I need Tsum Tsum friends, too.  My id is disneytrish.


----------



## Turtle31

My id is: Turtle303 
Feel free to add me !


----------



## Adriansykz

Add me on line too! I play Tsum Tsum regularly and give hearts back!

Line ID: Adriansykz


----------



## pooh'smate

Add me!!!! My Line ID is springbee06


----------



## halfwaynowhere

Add me! I'm hlfwynwhr


----------



## concertkatie

I added everyone on here


----------



## MissDisney121

I would love if anyone could add me. My id is the same as my username on here. I'll add everyone on here if that's fine.


----------



## tink71973

Please feel free to add me too I am so hooked,  My user ID is rlady71973

Thank you


----------



## Devostator

nice
I'm playing Disney Tsum Tsum, a match three puzzle game thats sure to reach the kid in you. Or at least make you go, Oh, too cute!


----------



## barbarabee

I just discovered this game, how addictive! I'm motoknitter if you'd like to add me, I'll be happy to give hearts!


----------



## akirarose

Add me too! Stitchtiana


----------



## jadenfire

Hi my I.D in Disney Tsum Tsum (line) is:  jadenfire I have added a few I've seen here I play daily though not the same time every day I help my mom with work and such but I do get on send hearts and play ^-^ this game is awesome!!! My friend introduced me and I love it ! Tried others in the line series but love this one the most!


----------



## bellanotte10

Does this game crash a lot for anyone else or just me?


----------



## jadenfire

I play on my iPad Mini first gen no crashes

Every person has that spark to be creative now unlocking it is there own battle


----------



## jadenfire

Everyone before this post I added hope you add me ^-^

Every person has that spark to be creative now unlocking it is there own battle


----------



## Pirate's Life 4 Me

I'm playing and my user name is Diz28. Would love more friends ie. hearts!


----------



## Starclassic

I added everyone on this thread so far. Please add me! Line ID : nerakeht


----------



## SCMiamiCane

Please add me as well.  My Line ID is SCMiamiCane.  I have added everyone on here so far, but I'm not sure if it automatically adds back?


----------



## Gastonecrosse

My wife and I just finished adding everyone here.  The more friends the better!  

Please feel free to add us

gastonecrosse

beckkatsum

we give out hearts whenever we can 

*goes back to playing*


----------



## hoffman1

My husband is jealous of all my Tsum Tsum friends and hearts.  Lol
Feel free to add him. He sends hearts pretty frequently.  
His user id is gshoffman.


----------



## MissDisney121

My mom just started playing as well and would love more tsum friends. Her username is grigsby1234. Thanks!


----------



## Tammybenjamin7711

MissDisney121 said:
			
		

> My mom just started playing as well and would love more tsum friends. Her username is grigsby1234. Thanks!



My line id is my username for here. I think I've added most of you.


----------



## schmegs

Ok, I think I've got most of y'all, too, but if I missed anyone, please add me! LINE ID is my username here ( schmegs ). Thanks!


----------



## Tammybenjamin7711

Need 4 more friends to invite for a premium box.  Reply with your LINE username.


----------



## Tammybenjamin7711

I've reached the max number of id searches. Now what?


----------



## kitayama

Please add me too!!!
I added everyone above this post
Line ID is bkitayama


----------



## BudgieMama

My user name is clarelong, and I would LOVE some Tsum friends!


----------



## Tammybenjamin7711

Add me tammybenjamin7711


----------



## 1stTimePartyof3

I added some of you but don't know how to make your names show up on my Tsum Tsum game. It sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## kbwright

Just went and added everyone on Pg 1-3 and it appears successful since people are now showing when I log into the game    Hooray!!


----------



## Gastonecrosse

If anyone can suggest a way to make Zero not seem like a horrid Tsum choice I would greatly appreciate it.

Zero is by far the most disappointing Premium Box tsum I have gotten.  His ability seems completely counter-productive as it just removes all remaining Zero Tsums from the board upon use without any credit given.  While I realize mine is at level 1, the amount of time that Zero Tsums will not fall is basically pointless unless you have a specific chain in mind to make, which is not always possible since using Zero will cause disruption to the board state.

The other annoyance is that the Alien Tsum ability essentially accomplishes the same end result but does so by moving every tsum of a random type to the top of the board so that you can hopefully make a large chain containing them all, thus removing all tsums of a random type from the board while simultaneously giving you a great score/coin booster and a bubble to pop.


----------



## iheartwalt

Going to add everyone  my line name is HRL1331 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## michan

Hi.  I'm in need of help.  My sister added me on Line, but I don't see her on Tsum Tsum, so I can't add her.  She's added her friends with no problems, but I can't  What do I need to do?  I'm just starting to play and have no idea what I'm doing wrong.  I'm playing on my ASUS tablet if that helps.  Thanks~


----------



## carrie prince

Tammybenjamin7711 said:


> I've reached the max number of id searches. Now what?


 Carrie Prince


----------



## carrie prince

Carrie Prince


----------



## tokyo

.


----------



## MarknStitch

I started playing yesterday and it is ridiculous addictive!

My LINE userid is: marknstitch

I added all you lovely people above this post. Lets play!!!!!


----------



## shakamickey

This game is SO cute!


----------



## kitayama

michan said:


> Hi.  I'm in need of help.  My sister added me on Line, but I don't see her on Tsum Tsum, so I can't add her.  She's added her friends with no problems, but I can't  What do I need to do?  I'm just starting to play and have no idea what I'm doing wrong.  I'm playing on my ASUS tablet if that helps.  Thanks~


You need to add her as a friend on Line too.  After that, just wait, she will show up eventually...


----------



## SeaPic

Help!? I started playing as a guest and it appears I have to reinstall the app to log in with LINE. Loosing all my data :-(. Is this right?


----------



## MarknStitch

SeaPic, unfortunately yes.


----------



## mistergq

Added everyone whose id was valid.

My id is mistergq
My wife's id is docsteph

Thanks.


----------



## Gastonecrosse

Seapic,

While you will lose everything it is very worth while.  I (or others here) can invite you to the Tsum Tsum LINE group that Beckkatsum and I created.  We are currently 45 people strong and most everyone trades hearts regurarlly.  Each heart you receive also has 200g if you accept it within 1 hour.  I have no idea how much gold I have made this way.  I can sometimes open a premium and happiness box a day with hardly any time spent other than on the daily quest and just sending hearts.  On top of that I currently have 784 hearts to use.

If you decide to do it hit me up in game (ID is my username).

Also if anyone is sending me hearts and not getting any back please PM me as I had messed with my friends list a few days ago and I may have messed a few things up.


----------



## beckkatsum

Hi. Please add me - my name is *beccatsum*, same as my name here.  

My husband mentioned my name in his original post, but we didn't realize until just now that my account was not enabled to be searched... I fixed it.

I send lots of hearts, so please return the favor whenever you have the time


----------



## partycat

Add Me! We can send hearts to each other! my LINE ID is cassyharris


----------



## mickeyFanPA

Been playing for a few days.  Just converted to a line account today - need friends.  Please add me: taopi.  I've been trying to add others from this thread, but am a little confused how to do it. Do I need to add to line first?  Will they just show up in tsum tsum then?


----------



## MarknStitch

Hi all. My lovely DH started playing and has finally sorted out his LINE Id so feel free to add him, ID: *mkleigh*


----------



## MarknStitch

mickeyFanPA said:


> Been playing for a few days.  Just converted to a line account today - need friends.  Please add me: taopi.  I've been trying to add others from this thread, but am a little confused how to do it. Do I need to add to line first?  Will they just show up in tsum tsum then?



You need to add all the people here via the LINE app. Once you have done that you will be able to add them in the game. They don't show up right away, but they will. You will also have them as friends within the LINE app itself.


----------



## mickeyFanPA

MarknStitch said:


> You need to add all the people here via the LINE app. Once you have done that you will be able to add them in the game. They don't show up right away, but they will. You will also have them as friends within the LINE app itself.



Thanks!


----------



## CraigerK

If you're looking to exchange hearts, add me too
ID: *craigersk*


----------



## Jackiebrag

I added most everyone I could who posted above. My ID is shesingswedance


----------



## xraystitch

This is great I am so addicted to this game! My user ID is stargazrlily I will work on adding everyone here!


----------



## laurelandhardyfan

Add me: laurelandhardyfan


----------



## Jgl19

I'll add everyone I can. My id is the same as here.


----------



## Jgl19

Need two more invites for the big box.  I guess not all friends can be invited to play?


----------



## jchuang88

little embarrassed to say I only installed line to play this game. Please add me.

Will send hearts!!! My line id is the same as my forum name.


----------



## laurelandhardyfan

Add my wife please she plays every day. Her line name is:

coralie48

Thank you!


----------



## byrgypsy

My bf and I have found this addictive. We have added everyone above this post. Feel free to add us.

Mine line ID is  byrgypsy 
His is gnewton34


----------



## katkor

Just joined the boards and needed to ask a question: I've been playing as a guest on both iPad and iPhone since the game was released here, but now trying to decide if I should give up my levels and tsums to get a line account. My question is, I thought I read somewhere that you can't have the same line account on tablet and phone- does anyone know anything about this? Thanks!


----------



## laurelandhardyfan

katkor said:


> Just joined the boards and needed to ask a question: I've been playing as a guest on both iPad and iPhone since the game was released here, but now trying to decide if I should give up my levels and tsums to get a line account. My question is, I thought I read somewhere that you can't have the same line account on tablet and phone- does anyone know anything about this? Thanks!



I play on both iPhone and iPad.  Same account. Once you set up an acct through LINE app...you will be able to play same game in both devices. However I noticed that I can not use the same LINE account on both devices. I go to that app to add friends and such. It will only allow me to use that specific app on the device I created the account on. Not a big deal there.


----------



## ockim

We can Trade hearts!
My Line id: ockim


----------



## ockim

This game is addictive!  Please add me.  I'll send hearts!

Line ID: ockim


----------



## JaibuJenn

I finally bit the bullet and joined Line. Does it take awhile for friends to show up in the game? Husband sees me so no problem but I don't see him?

Anyway, my username is jenn322 if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## jawinchester67

Hi everybody! I just started playing Tsum Tsum and I love it! Please add me my ID is jawinchester67. I would appreciate it so much. Thank you!!!


----------



## thethingx

My id is: *thethingx*
wife's id: *puttputt522*


----------



## Obbles

Yet another 'first post please add me to Line and feed my tsum tsum addiction' poster! 

My line ID is *Obbles* if anyone would like to add  

Have added a load of people from here already.

Happy stacking!


----------



## Jwlng

Please add me: Jwlng

That's an L in the middle. =)


----------



## kstreetsushi

I seem to have added too many people.... i can't search anyone's ID now. I tried deleting a few hundred, but it doesn't fix the issue. When i try to search someone to add, nothing pops up. Someone try to add me - Hellowinton


----------



## Jwlng

My wife's getting jealous at all the hearts I'm getting.  Please add my wife too so that she can have a share of the fun. 
Bexieann


----------



## DisneyDancer13

Yay! I feel so much better knowing I'm not the only person addicted to this game. 

My ID is marykateb123


----------



## katkor

laurelandhardyfan said:


> I play on both iPhone and iPad.  Same account. Once you set up an acct through LINE app...you will be able to play same game in both devices. However I noticed that I can not use the same LINE account on both devices. I go to that app to add friends and such. It will only allow me to use that specific app on the device I created the account on. Not a big deal there.



Let me make sure I fully understand. Yes iPhone and iPad have the same Apple account. You're saying you can log in to the same LINE account on both devices through the Tsum Tsum app, but not actually the LINE app? So you have the LINE app on just one device to add people and whatnot, then go to the Tsum Tsum app and it will show the same level and same tsums on both iPhone and iPad? Sorry, just trying to get it all straight. I don't want to give up my levels and tsums already accumulated under my guest account on my devices until I understand. Thank you!


----------



## AladdinRapunzelTink

So glad I found this thread! I am addicted too!

Line ID: aladdinrapunzeltink
Please add!


----------



## katkor

Ok, I finally decided to get Line and delete all my guest data to play with you guys! Kinda nervous to start over... But excited too


----------



## Jgl19

My wife's ID is mal713

She doesn't play as much because the kids are always using up all of her hearts and she's too nice to say no.


----------



## smellmanda

Hello All!

I am also obsessed with Tsum Tsum, feel free to add me by ID: smellmanda 
I send lots of hearts as long as you send em back!


----------



## Sarahtsum

Heyy!! I'm addicted to Tsum Tsum but I need more friends!! My id is: sarahtsum Thanks!!!


----------



## reds2k1

Please add me too.  I've added everyone that have a valid ID up to this point.

Line ID: reds2k1


----------



## blancah76

So excited to have found this thread 
Feel free to add me. Line id is blancah76


----------



## Mac4life30

How can you tell what your ID is? Is it what is next to my pic?


----------



## blancah76

If you go to my settings for your Line account it's the display name.


----------



## Mac4life30

Add me my display name is RJ


----------



## AladdinRapunzelTink

DW's line ID is brucenado

Please add. Thanks!


----------



## Eeto

Add me too please!

allieelee

Thanks <3


----------



## Humandiction

Please add me to play tsum tsum and trade hearts.  My line I'd is: humandiction.  Thanks friends!


----------



## LynseyDGill

Add me! Line ID: LynseyDGill


----------



## CecilMcW00t

Hi everyone! Feel free to add me, my line ID is: JohnnieBravo


----------



## LynseyDGill

Tammybenjamin7711 said:


> Need 4 more friends to invite for a premium box.  Reply with your LINE username.



How do you add people to get the premium box?? When I add friends on Line, they just appear in my game.. They don't count as invites..

What's the trick??


----------



## heartsplz

Hi, I'm still adding people since I've reached the Line limit. I'll keep adding once I'm able to.

Feel free to add me too (heartsplz), I'm currently very active.


----------



## crazyaiborobot

Please add me and send hearts. My ID is *crazyaiborobot* THANKS!!!!!


----------



## girlygabby

Hi! I just started playing tsum tsum & looking for new friends! Please add me! girlygabs


----------



## AladdinRapunzelTink

Please add: ritapunzel

Thanks!


----------



## tazgirl1981

please add me too...another one that is addicted to this game 

Line ID: Tazgirl1981


----------



## Carirae

So I have added quite a few people on here via their ID names. They all show up in my list and I'm able to give hearts. However, how do I "invite" friends so that I get coins too?? When I add an ID name to my LINE, the person just appears in my tsum tsum game without me "inviting" them so I don't get any sort of credit for that part. 

My ID is carirae - feel free to add me! 

Thanks!


----------



## Fit

Fitz86


----------



## MsGteach

I'm in the process of adding everyone here. Please add me as well! msgteach is my user name on Line as well


----------



## chaoskid42

Please add me and my girlfriend:
chaoskid42
princesslily_

We give hearts regularly!


----------



## tinibee

Add me for hearts - tinibee

I'm in Japan so please don't be alarmed if you get hearts from me at odd US-time zone hours


----------



## jthomson20

Add me, I send hearts all day!

Raeni20


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

My ID is twell please add me, my daughters keep using up my hearts lol!


----------



## chabs

Just started this game last night so I'm not 100% sure what I'm doing yet. I'm going to try to add everyone on this thread. My username is Chabs.


----------



## ChipNDale

Please add me line id

bs4free

and

bspencer

When I run out of hearts on my iPad i switch to my iPhone to play more tsum tsum. lol 

Am I a Tsum Tsum Additct?


----------



## chabs

LynseyDGill said:


> How do you add people to get the premium box?? When I add friends on Line, they just appear in my game.. They don't count as invites..
> 
> What's the trick??



I would like to know this too. Can't figure it out?


----------



## PatMcDuck

chabs said:


> I would like to know this too. Can't figure it out?




I have the same question.  I want that darn Alien, because he is on almost every screen I play!

Please add: PatMcNJ 


Thanks!


----------



## princesscate

I'm new to this too
Please feel free to add me ...
Flynnsgirl


----------



## princesscate

chabs said:


> I would like to know this too. Can't figure it out?



Me three!!!


----------



## PatMcDuck

It looks like, to me, that you first have to ask NEW friends, to join Line.  (because no one in the USA is using Line already, realistically).  Then you invite them to play Tsum Tsum.  

I guess you have to tell them to join Line, and WAIT! for that invite.  Otherwise if they just join Line, and start playing Tsum Tsum, they can't be invited?  Because they are already there?

I do not understand the proper sequence to get that darn     (supposed to be the green alien).


----------



## lmtracey517

is the alien only available if you get all the invites???  Also,  any one know how I can get my Android tablet and my iPad to show up on my phone's TSUM TSUM game??  They show up on the Line App but not the game and it has been over 2 weeks since we (my family) have started playing?  Any help would be appreciated!   THANKS


----------



## tuofoevol

Pls add me : catv333
I am a active player and give hearts very often


----------



## chabs

So for the people who have received the green alien-how did you find 30 new people to invite to the game? I entered a list of about 100 people (mostly from this thread) and only 5 qualified for me to invite towards the alien.


----------



## PatMcDuck

chabs said:


> So for the people who have received the green alien-how did you find 30 new people to invite to the game? I entered a list of about 100 people (mostly from this thread) and only 5 qualified for me to invite towards the alien.




I think it has to be people that are new to Line and Tsum Tsum.  I misunderstood it as well, I got credit for 2 or 3 from here, only.  Or maybe they can be current players that were never invited before or something.

I gave up on the Alien, because there is no way I am going to be able to convince 28 more people to join Line, they have no idea what is is and they are suspicious.  (I would be too).

When I play with Mike, the Alien stays away, which is good, I am sick of him on every board I play.  (Piglet too, why Piglet everywhere?  )


----------



## magic7502

My Line ID is magic0275

Thanks!!!


----------



## ilikecandii

love this game


----------



## shannon006

I have been playing as a guest. Love this game. I can start all over and login on line. My question is how safe is the line app? I downloaded the app and the first thing it says is you can make purchases on this app using real money and then proceeded to ask for my phone #. I have a six year old and don't want her purchasing things. Lol. So how do you all handle this?


----------



## redheadedmermaid73

I added everyone, I think! My line ID is mrsmermaid73. I play quite often and I send hearts back!


----------



## chabs

shannon006 said:


> I have been playing as a guest. Love this game. I can start all over and login on line. My question is how safe is the line app? I downloaded the app and the first thing it says is you can make purchases on this app using real money and then proceeded to ask for my phone #. I have a six year old and don't want her purchasing things. Lol. So how do you all handle this?



It's worth it to start over-I've been able to "buy" about $30K worth of characters every day (I play a lot at night). Every time you receive a heart from someone and you claim it within the hour, you get an extra 200 coins so it adds up when you receive 10 or 12 at once.

I didn't put a credit card on my account, nor do I have one on ITunes so the only way that anyone can purchase anything in my game is if there is an ITunes card and even then it asks for your ITunes password.


----------



## magic7502

I am in complete agreement with chabs!
I, too, had a guest account and although I was hesitant at first, I decided to use the LINE login.
It's great- added a lot of friends from this board and like chabs said- the 200 coins (for each heart claimed within an hour) really adds up!
I try to send out hearts to everyone of my friends as often as possible.
I have no credit card information stored on the LINE app nor on iTunes.
I would say go for it-    just make sure your child's first / last name is not used.
Feel free to add me! line id is:  magic0275


----------



## chabs

So I just found out that if you received a heart from someone and claim just that heart, it automatically sends one back. I was claiming all of my mail at once and if you do that it doesn't automatically send one back.  So it may save people some time sending new hearts in the long run if you open each piece of mail individually.

Also-about getting the alien. I am just typing in some random names-like Bob1 and seeing if they come up on my line account. Then I am adding them to my friends list and waiting for them to show up in the game app.  Figured it can't hurt.  Finding a lot of people from Japan so I thought that was interesting.


----------



## sanscomment

I just discovered this addicting game.  My line account is krs5138.  Feel free to add me!


----------



## kiddywhompus

My sister and I are addicted too!  ID :

kiddywhompus

And

mohojo


----------



## sanscomment

This might be a stupid question, but how does one send a heart on Tsum Tsum?

Nevermind, it just updated my friends list.  Haha


----------



## runprincess9686

Fellow Tsum Tsum addict here! I am adding everyone on here as we speak..and I play everyday!  my ID is mommy2kori1216


----------



## chabs

Also-about getting the alien. I am just typing in some random names-like Bob1 and seeing if they come up on my line account. Then I am adding them to my friends list and waiting for them to show up in the game app.  Figured it can't hurt.  Finding a lot of people from Japan so I thought that was interesting.[/QUOTE]

Just reporting back in that this actually worked and a lot of the people that I added are also playing the game.  Gained some new friends for hearts this way plus got the alien.


----------



## cami89

Please feel free to add me! My id is tyandlindsma - I send hearts 2-3 x day!


----------



## magic7502

I'm going to add the names from the new posts today. 
Also I just realized that I thought my line name was the same 
as the name I use on this forum.... sorry for the wrong name
posted earlier. My line I'd is:  magic0275
Please add me! Thank you!


----------



## magic7502

chabs said:


> Also-about getting the alien. I am just typing in some random names-like Bob1 and seeing if they come up on my line account. Then I am adding them to my friends list and waiting for them to show up in the game app.  Figured it can't hurt.  Finding a lot of people from Japan so I thought that was interesting.



Just reporting back in that this actually worked and a lot of the people that I added are also playing the game.  Gained some new friends for hearts this way plus got the alien.[/QUOTE]

I did the SAME thing...and finally hit the alien!


----------



## akirarose

Please add nfreeman99!


----------



## chipfknmunk

Please add me chipfknmunk. I added some of you on the first page. Mahalo!


----------



## slightecho

I'm on Line! My username on line is the same as my username on here! ^_^ 

I send hearts!


----------



## laurelandhardyfan

Add my son....

NickWithDaTrick

Thank you.


----------



## vocalise

[ removed id ] Thanks - I have enough people now on Line!! Thanks everyone for adding me!!


----------



## lakecitymiller

lakecitymiller

Have Fun!


----------



## iwynlea

I've gone thorough and added many of you   Feel free to add me - this game has me obsessed!

I'm iwynlea there, same as here.


----------



## beautygirlsmom

I send hearts, too!  Add me!  beautygirlsmom


----------



## tinibee

chabs said:
			
		

> Also-about getting the alien. I am just typing in some random names-like Bob1 and seeing if they come up on my line account. Then I am adding them to my friends list and waiting for them to show up in the game app.  Figured it can't hurt.  Finding a lot of people from Japan so I thought that was interesting.



Line is pretty popular in Japan. I think it has to do with the crappy system that you often get charged for texting or calling people who are on other carriers. Mobile internet isn't capped quite as harshly as in the US so it's cheaper to use Line to call or text. And tsum tsum had to be the best app to play while on the train!


----------



## KEichman

I send hearts. flossie64


----------



## allisonners

Please add me @allisonners 
I send hearts whenever I can!


----------



## lakecitymiller

The wife's line id:

Creampuff84

Please add. She wants to beat me.


----------



## silreylee

Please add and I will send hearts whenever I can 

silreylee


----------



## silreylee

Please add me:

silreylee

*i send hearts whenever I can


----------



## Rhondadb18

User name:  crckerbabe


----------



## aacvacation

I just started playing, trust me I will be active haha. Please add me! alexisannd


----------



## Tsowtsow

I send hearts !
Please add me ! My user ID is 101251831


----------



## WendyO

My cousin got me hooked on this game... ack!!!  Feel free to add me if you want hearts!  disneylove5108


----------



## AlohaAnnie

Add me please!  AlohaAnnie 

Thanks!  I need to invite people to get green alien, how do I do that ?


.


----------



## zrabbits

Add me too! My name is BeckyZ
Thanks


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

I'm playing Tsum Tsum and I need friends to send hearts too also!  Line name is Blake.  Thanks.


----------



## mickeyfanachey1999

jchuang88 said:


> little embarrassed to say I only installed line to play this game. Please add me.
> 
> Will send hearts!!! My line id is the same as my forum name.



Don't be embarrassed...I did the same thing!


----------



## chabs

AlohaAnnie said:


> Add me please!  AlohaAnnie
> 
> Thanks!  I need to invite people to get green alien, how do I do that ?
> 
> 
> .



I posted this on page 9 of this thread.  Worked for me:

Also-about getting the alien. I am just typing in some random names-like Bob1 and seeing if they come up on my line account. Then I am adding them to my friends list and waiting for them to show up in the game app.


----------



## wdw_monster

New to this game. Add me mrs. Monster is my name


----------



## wdw_monster

Oops mrsmonster


----------



## dc26

Hello, please feel free to add me   Line ID is devxa
Tsum Tsum away!!


----------



## Thori

Added a bunch of new DisFriends and will get to the rest in a bit, thanks so much for this thread!  

Please feel free to add me, my ID is lildemented  New to the game, super addicted but not too great at it ... but doing well at tossing tsum hearts! 

Edited to Add: OMG, it's SO MUCH FUN being able to send out hearts to so many people especially when I've had a bad game, LOL. It makes me feel like I actually accomplished something


----------



## momma of 2

Please add mrcoolrph and his wife dismomma.   Also the small children.  Nateiscool and kykydancer


----------



## goofydiz

So I just found this thread and to make things easier, I compiled a list of all the lineID's that are on the previous pages.  And of course I added myself to the end.  lol  Happy Tsum Tusming!!!!!

shasteve
hoffman1 
disneytrish
Turtle303 
Adriansykz
springbee06
hlfwynwhr
MissDisney121
rlady71973
motoknitter
Stitchtiana
Diz28
nerakeht 
SCMiamiCane
gastonecrosse
beckkatsum
gshoffman
grigsby1234
tammybenjamin7711
schmegs 
bkitayama
clarelong
HRL1331 
Carrie Prince
madface
marknstitch
siched
.cheela
mistergq
docsteph
Gastonecrosse
beccatsum
cassyharris
taopi
mkleigh
craigersk
shesingswedance
stargazrlily 
laurelandhardyfan
Jgl19
jchuang88
coralie48
byrgypsy
gnewton34
ockim
jenn322
jawinchester67
thethingx
puttputt522
Obbles 
Jwlng
Hellowinton
Bexieann
marykateb123
aladdinrapunzeltink
mal713
smellmanda
sarahtsum 
reds2k1
blancah76
RJ
brucenado
allieelee
humandiction
LynseyDGill 
JohnnieBravo 
heartsplz
crazyaiborobot
girlygabs
ritapunzel
Tazgirl1981
carirae 
Fitz86
msgteach 
tinibee
Raeni20
twell
Chabs
bs4free
bspencer
PatMcNJ 
Flynnsgirl
catv333
magic0275
mrsmermaid73
magic0275
krs5138
kiddywhompus
mohojo
mommy2kori1216
tyandlindsma 
magic0275
nfreeman99
chipfknmunk
slightecho
NickWithDaTrick
lakecitymiller
iwynlea 
beautygirlsmom
flossie64
allisonners 
Creampuff84
silreylee
crckerbabe
alexisannd
101251831
disneylove5108
AlohaAnnie 
BeckyZ
Blake
mrsmonster
devxa
lildemented 
mrcoolrph 
dismomma
Nateiscool 
kykydancer
RunDizney


----------



## TheProfessorStitch

I have added all I can for today, line ID is Richie Loe

Play multiple times a day and send hearts as often as I can.


----------



## basketlacey

I'd love to be added. LaceyR45


----------



## Nison

can anyone add me?
id: Nison.Li


----------



## dreaminq

add me! megnuggetss i need hearts


----------



## Yoshisaur

Feel free to add me as well. I send hearts every hour. 

Y Yoshisaur Muchako


----------



## lilprettyflower

please add me. i check the game a few times a day! id jacktheell


----------



## 1stTimePartyof3

Please add my hubby. He will give hearts! 
erik4121

Thanks!!


----------



## 1stTimePartyof3

Please add erik4121
Thanks!!


----------



## Tropical Wilds

Add me folks!

orangebirdswirl


----------



## housecat1384

you can add me housecat1384


----------



## HelloMimi

Just added a bunch of people from this thread! My Line ID is hellomissmimi!


----------



## ChelseaLynn

Hello! I just got the app a few days ago and I would love some friends on there! Add me, I will try to send hearts as often as I can. 
ID: killianjones


----------



## Amicable

Add me! ID: weirding. Super active


----------



## BeachClubBride

Please add me jermom


----------



## slzer0

So weird, this board won't load in my disboards app. Anyway, adding users from this page. Love this game and play daily. Will send hearts. Username sl_zer0 add me


----------



## slzer0

Yoshisaur said:


> Feel free to add me as well. I send hearts every hour.
> 
> Y Yoshisaur Muchako



Not sure why but I can't find you by that user name.


----------



## aacvacation

Didn't realize I was playing as a guest, just started over and my line ID is alexisannd
I'm adding all of you that I can find, and feel free to add me!


----------



## Lemoncci

ID: lemoncci

Add me


----------



## wereallwet

Buzz Lightyear is my favorite


----------



## Muy328

Add me muy328


----------



## Island Mouse

Please add user id: Jerrene

I give hearts all day long


----------



## jwflau

my line user name is jwflau please add me. i send hearts as often as i can. thanks.


----------



## housecat1384

Have some ids for y'all

nemo157 (Friend of Mine)

nanaclark1950 (Mother)

Also for any of you in the group my friend that is listed above would like to be part of Tsum Tsum Circle, but it won't let me add her.  Any suggestions?  My niece is also playing, but it won't let her add anybody.  Any suggestions on that as well?


----------



## wereallwet

Add my friend! Line id: rcn5008


----------



## Mimi3485

Looking for people to add and send hearts too
mimi3485 thanks


----------



## MallyCat

malice0414

I send hearts!!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Jlovely1 is me!


----------



## sdd1841

Username Sandy 

Thanks


----------



## Suziannie

Please feel free to add me! I am Suziannie on the game


----------



## tfc3rid

Feel free to add me... tfc3rid


----------



## Rainbowbrite1207

Please add me as a friend rainbowbrite1207


----------



## travelbel

Feel free to add me....travelbel


----------



## MallyCat

roccat33
Add my friend please!! Thanks 
She sends hearts!


----------



## DisneyTasha

Please add me 

user name: craftymouse


----------



## Melissaluvsggd

Add me plz


----------



## Nimbusteach

Please add nimbusteach I give hearts as often as I can!


----------



## jrgreener

Add me Line ID: jrgreener I give hearts as much as I can


----------



## lmtracey517

pls add me lynnmarie06810      thanks!


----------



## LUVDisney1975

Please add me  My ID is same as here - LUVDisney1975. Thanks!!!


----------



## Firepie338

My tsum tsum/ line id is "disneyrose". Add me!!


----------



## mxm5017

My line id is mxm5017
Please add me thank you


----------



## emstababy

tsum tsum addict... add me! "emstababy"


----------



## adinhh

Username: adinhh
Add me for frequent heart! Thanks


----------



## emilyelizabeth23

I play daily and will send hearts! 

  Add me: emilyelizabeth23


----------



## tomoyo

feel free to add me: tomoyo196

I reciprocate hearts sent


----------



## susanskelton

Add me please!  Heart sender here.  Line id is susanskelton


----------



## Simba22

Hi everyone!  I just started playing this ridiculously addicting game! Add me!  I need friends! lol username is simba2282

Thanks!


----------



## susanskelton

Please add my husband: dan3116 if you need friends


----------



## svcastillo33

my user id is lgm33


----------



## WickedDreamer

Hey Everyone!

I have just had to restart my Tsum Tsum game, my username is : *wickeddreamer*  Would love to add people and send hearts etc 


Thanks for starting this thread up!

Shannon


----------



## WickedDreamer

Quick question - how do you send gifts to people in the game?


----------



## aschlesiertsum

I play all day and give hearts to all active players 


add: aschlesier


----------



## Disney_Princess83

Hi everyone! I've started playing this game and already addicted. My username is OzGoofyPrincess


----------



## aschlesiertsum

I play hourly and always give hearts to all my friends!


----------



## vinny m

Add me please, line id: Vinny Mack


----------



## tfc3rid

Feel free to add my wife mollsga8380

Thanks!


----------



## bluesparklefairy

With much in trepidation and excitement I deleted my guest account and joined line . Please add me ~ I play all the time and will send back hearts 
bluesparklefairy


----------



## acitydweller

I just wanted to say hello and list my id. acitydweller

Absolutely love the game. With heart trading alone, i am able to purchase two premium tsums daily and its making the game more interesting by the day. Hope to see my fellow tsum'ers gaming real soon!


----------



## totorotofu

add me! totorotofu


----------



## thecsource

Add me on line too! I play Tsum Tsum regularly and give hearts back!

Line ID: thecsource


----------



## tfc3rid

Please add Line ID: cmkau to your lists... Will send hearts!


----------



## dduck59

I'm new to this board... hi!  please add me on tsum tsum - dduck59
looking forward to making friends.   

Also I'm an active and addicted tsum tsum player and give hearts frequently.


----------



## jchan94

please add me ! jchan94

just got into this game


----------



## tsumtsum

Add me! ID: koriaiken


----------



## channosaurus

Just started and terribly addicted 
Username: Channosaurus


----------



## allie7

Love this game! allieechelon


----------



## jdizon707

I'm trying to catch all the Tsums!!! Add me! Username: e.rick.d


----------



## delyrium

Add me! delyrium


----------



## SimbaChris

Add me - crcarter99

Thanks!


----------



## mckaysmama

Screen name is mckaysmama. Please add


----------



## PrincessaK

Please include me...I send hearts!
Line ID: dznyprincess
Thanks!


----------



## kehags

add me! kehags


----------



## JenWis

LineID: hoochiewagon


----------



## falcnor

I would love to be added to everyone's friends list.  I give back!
LINE: falcnor


----------



## Bigbluewolf

Me too!

Line: bigbluewolf


----------



## panguinlee

Add me pls.  panguinlee


----------



## Haeresis

Hi please add me line id elsaccling

active player will play daily!


----------



## shiroyuki

Line ID: Shiroyuki-hime

Need hearts. Will return the favor!


----------



## golflam

I am playing japanese version.
My Line ID is golf..lam


----------



## ddanielle

Obsessed with this game!
ID: ddanielle


----------



## rangers148816

Add me! I need hearts and coins haha 

Rangers148816


----------



## my2boys2disney

Add me to gift hearts to each other. No other contact please.
Id is disneyamanda


----------



## GetAPaperBag

Add me!! disneyisme


----------



## PrincessJo

My hubby and I just started playing and we love it! 

DznyGrl 

m0urnblade  (that's a zero in there)

We send hearts as often as we can 

Thanks!!


----------



## bezoar

Please add LINE ID: bezoarboy

Thanks!


----------



## farmington87

ID: farmington87

I play all the time. Thanks!


----------



## Ashlynlovex3

I play daily & give hearts each login  <3

Ashlynlovex3


----------



## Baaelise

Baaelise


----------



## nogs75

Absolutely am addicted to this game. Play all the time and also send hearts. Would love it if anyone could add me
ID: nogs2

Thanks!


----------



## Beefytony

Please add me for Tsum Tsum

LineID: BeefyTony

Thank you


----------



## lorraineboots

Looking for friends on Tsum Tsum  please add! Will send hearts! Thank you! 

Line ID: Lorraineboots


----------



## Jennifer81

Jenmsmith81 is my line id.
Feel free to add


----------



## mcdownloadd

Add me for Tsum Tsum! ID is mcdownloadd


----------



## kellyjeanie

I just converted my guest account to a Line account because it said my data would be saved - but nope, lost everything!


----------



## ammeador2

kellyjeanie said:


> I just converted my guest account to a Line account because it said my data would be saved - but nope, lost everything!  So I'd love some friends to help me climb the ladder   I added a few on here, just waiting for them to show up in my game.
> 
> kellyjeanie is my Line ID.  Thanks!



I just lost everything because of this also! I'm hoping and praying that it can be saved or fixed. It's driving me crazy. I had amazing tsum's in my collection and many many leveled up. Makes me really sad.


----------



## kellyjeanie

ammeador2 said:


> I just lost everything because of this also! I'm hoping and praying that it can be saved or fixed. It's driving me crazy. I had amazing tsum's in my collection and many many leveled up. Makes me really sad.



I'm sorry this happened to you too.


----------



## mydisneykids

Same here.  Was on level 58 and had my favorite Tsums and only got the account because it said data would be saved other than weekly and all time high.  
Thank goodness I did it and realized it before i told my daughters to do it.  They woudl have been even more devistated than I am.


----------



## kelvinle07

I have been playing tsum for a few months now and am currently using Maleficent. Does anybody feel like they nerfed her or made her not as good as she was when she first came out? I feel like she isn't as good anymore but does anybody else feel that way also?

Also can somebody update the different tsum tsums there are now. Their website is outdated and it would be really helpful if they showed the stats of the new tsums and current ones also.


----------



## ammeador2

kelvinle07 said:


> I have been playing tsum for a few months now and am currently using Maleficent. Does anybody feel like they nerfed her or made her not as good as she was when she first came out? I feel like she isn't as good anymore but does anybody else feel that way also?
> 
> Also can somebody update the different tsum tsums there are now. Their website is outdated and it would be really helpful if they showed the stats of the new tsums and current ones also.



I had maleficent and recently lost her with the update. She was level 20 and my FAVE tsum! Got absolutely crazy high scores using her.


----------



## sweet rupee

My data got wiped and I had a really good collection of tsums. My friend said to switch to Line and I thought that information would transfer... But it didn't!! So now I'm looking for friends to add me so I can recollect tsums.

My ID is sweetbrypie


----------



## ammeador2

Make sure that you all submit a support ticket and explain the situation. That the login to line crashed and you've lost everything. It's the best chance we have to get our game back.


----------



## Fuszychick

I got lucky that I switched over from Guest to Line with only two days worth of playing. I made sure my daughter knew to sign up through Line so she wouldn't have the same problem.

Line ID: fuszychick


----------



## kellyjeanie

Fuszychick said:


> I got lucky that I switched over from Guest to Line with only two days worth of playing. I made sure my daughter knew to sign up through Line so she wouldn't have the same problem.
> 
> Line ID: fuszychick



That is lucky!  Thanks for being so active and sending hearts regularly, you are a handy Tsum Tsum friend  

So far since losing everything I feel like I'm getting better Tsums this time so that's good.  I got Maleficent this time around and she's amazing!  I was at level 30 and I'm halfway back.


----------



## PixieWithAGun

Fuszychick said:


> I got lucky that I switched over from Guest to Line with only two days worth of playing. I made sure my daughter knew to sign up through Line so she wouldn't have the same problem.
> 
> Line ID: fuszychick



Fuszychick's daughter here! I'm trying really hard to get the Baymax Tsum currently, and I'm accepting all friends! I'm good about sending hearts out as often as I can. Also, due to two Tsum Tsum players being in our house, it's doubtful I'll drop off.
LINE: PixieWithAGun


----------



## NaUTiKZ

Hey all!  I was just wondering if anybody knows why my daughter can't link her Line account to the Tsum Tsum app?  She wanted to be able to have friends and not be a "Guest" or just a "Player" anymore.  I deleted her Tsum Tsum app three times and it still doesn't show the "Friends" icon on the bottom right.  I deleted the Line app and made sure that her account was verified, etc.  Anybody know what's going on?  

Also, please add me!  My name is NaUTiKZ.


----------



## csmith1004

NaUTiKZ said:


> Hey all!  I was just wondering if anybody knows why my daughter can't link her Line account to the Tsum Tsum app?  She wanted to be able to have friends and not be a "Guest" or just a "Player" anymore.  I deleted her Tsum Tsum app three times and it still doesn't show the "Friends" icon on the bottom right.  I deleted the Line app and made sure that her account was verified, etc.  Anybody know what's going on?  Also, please add me!  My name is NaUTiKZ.



How old is she? My DD is 8 and when she put that in when first installing the app the friend icon would not show up. I reinstalled for her entering my age and it worked. I think the friend link only works for ages over 13.


----------



## NaUTiKZ

Yes, that worked, thank you!  I didn't think the age mattered since the fine print stated purchases made from the app only.  ^_^


----------



## nequience

LineID: nequience


----------



## Neska

Line ID: Neska_K

Thank you for adding me!  (^_^)


----------



## mydisneykids

ammeador2 said:


> Make sure that you all submit a support ticket and explain the situation. That the login to line crashed and you've lost everything. It's the best chance we have to get our game back.



Any idea how to do that?  I have looked all over.


----------



## toddbushman

So upset.  Wish I would have read this thread earlier.  I too fell into the trap of signing up for LINE trusting my data from Guest play would not be lost and it is all gone...  Anyone have any luck from submitting an inquiry?  What steps need to be taken to get it back...  Play every day and don't want to start from scratch...  Had way too many leveled up premium tsums to start over...

FYI, Inquiry is found by clicking Help, then inquiries, then inquiries again, then scroll down and click on blue underlined inquiries, then you have to click an I agree (Proceed to inquiry form) button...  Agree it is not easy to find...


----------



## ammeador2

toddbushman said:


> So upset.  Wish I would have read this thread earlier.  I too fell into the trap of signing up for LINE trusting my data from Guest play would not be lost and it is all gone...  Anyone have any luck from submitting an inquiry?  What steps need to be taken to get it back...  Play every day and don't want to start from scratch...  Had way too many leveled up premium tsums to start over...
> 
> FYI, Inquiry is found by clicking Help, then inquiries, then inquiries again, then scroll down and click on blue underlined inquiries, then you have to click an I agree (Proceed to inquiry form) button...  Agree it is not easy to find...



Here's the response they have sent me so far. I don't have my game back yet and I'm hoping that it can be fixed. But I don't honestly know what will happen. 


Thank you for the information you have provided. 

We would like to assure you that we are looking into the issue that you reported, and if we find that a problem exists then we will be sure to fix it promptly. 

Please understand that our investigation may take a while. 

If we have anything to report we will contact you using this email address. 

If you require any further information, please feel free to contact us again via the inquiry form. 

Once again, we apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused, and appreciate your kind understanding and continued patience. 

We hope you continue to play and enjoy LINEisney Tsum Tsum! 

Kind regards, 

LINE GAME Support


----------



## Skatman29

Add me on tsum tsum

Skatman20


----------



## HooperStreet

Please add *LittlestDove*. Thanks!


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

Add me pls, line ID grandadmlstrife

I added everyone back from the last few pages, but I see a few are no longer on LINE?


----------



## Elsasalsa187

Hey ! I need friends so we can send hearts to each other ! My line ID is elsasalsa187 . Thanks please add !!!


----------



## dduck59

I'm still playing.  I'm also a very active player and give hearts often.  So add me if you're active too!  dduck59


----------



## Laurabearz

I just started playing... lauraozo


----------



## MargaLou

Line ID: Margalou

Just getting started!


----------



## vatali

Line ID : vatali27

been playing for a few weeks, but I do hearts a few times a day


----------



## vatali

Please add my friend as well, he plays as ton too:

Line ID : B-Squared


----------



## sokerfrog

Id: SokerFrog

What took me so long to come to the DIS  for this?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Added a few people from the first page.  This will help me send out hearts.  That is my weakest task.  My id is whereismyphone.  I've also added the few Disers above me.


----------



## lunarTIZZY

Looking for Line friends to exchange hearts! Add me!, tizzy_t!


----------



## FrozenOne16

hey everyone! I just started playing today. I have added the first 2 pages of people, but here's my id if anyone wants to add me!

frozenone16

happy playing!


----------



## lred

User ID is lredles.tsumtsum

Play all day, send lots of hearts


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Added two PPers.  My ID is whereismyphone.


----------



## xlynnie

Hi hi  add me: cryxptic


----------



## MoSkiee

I have no idea how to add or invite friends on TsumTsum. I just now started soooooooo I need help my user name is Moskie......help somebody!


----------



## jbs217

please add me, i play and give hearts very regularly

id:  jbs217

us version


----------



## kitkath

feel free to add me! kitkath3


----------



## BobaStitch

Add me please! I send hearts multiple times a day and I need them too 
id: alyssa.vu


----------



## Dtillery

Add me please!! Dtillery


----------



## Yonglime

Add me on line : yonglime 
I send hearts on the daily!


----------



## allyvette

Add me! My Id is: allyvette


----------



## pamacita

I just started a few weeks ago~ I'm loving it; playing everyday! 

Add me pls: pamacita 
m(_ _)m


----------



## Lil.Sweet.Heart

hey, I just joined the other day and am already addicted. Add me : Lil.Sweet.Heart


----------



## mcdizzy21

Me and my family are hooked on tsum tsums. Please add us..   mcdizzy718, tsumlover    thanks!


----------



## vl050

my username is  vL050 (those are zeros)


----------



## Soulathswife

I play daily, looking for p to trade hearts with, screen name is the same as my username 

Soulathswife


----------



## falie410

Active player looking for friends to add.

Falie410


----------



## dorivonbunneh

I just started playing tsum tsum and am totally addicted. I need LIne freinds. Please add me. line id: dorivonbunneh

i added a few names i saw on here. I don't see them pop up in game. Am i doing something wrong? how do i get those that were added in game so i can send and receive invites/hearts?

im a total newbie to the game =/


----------



## jbs217

please add me, i play and give hearts very regularly!

id:  akapoo


----------



## jcjean

Just got Sorcerer Mickey, I'm so happy.


----------



## Retro Magic

Wow is this game addicting!!! It's gonna make me buy some real tsums now lol

Added some people from here. I just started yesterday. My ID is tolofter


----------



## iheartjuppy

Just started playing - would love to be added as a friend & to any groups! Line ID same as here: iheartjuppy 

Happy to send hearts!


----------



## JimHensonsBeard

Hello everyone!! Just started playing and would love some new friends. I give hearts regularly! My username is orangesoul33. Thanks!!


----------



## lno223

Aloha everyone! I play every day and send out hearts regularly.  Feel free to add me:  lno223


----------



## kenlim1991

Hi id is kenlim1991. Will appreciate you guys' help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## amberama76

add me plz  amberama76


----------



## swebb0310

I'm a new addict too! My line thing is swebb0310. Still trying to figure this whole send/receive hearts thing out.


----------



## jbs217

Please add me, i play and give hearts very regularly

id:  jbs217


----------



## Mousefanmike

Add me! mikelasher


----------



## Pachyderm

Add me please! I
Just started playing and I'm addicted! I give hearts as much as I can! My username is doxie8. Thanks!


----------



## dudehella

Woo tsum tsum!


----------



## squirrel

Please add me rsquirrel44


----------



## BakaStitch

Hello, just started to play 
Id: *bakastitch *
Add me please?  ^ - ^


----------



## yoyobaboo

I just started to play, please add me line ID yoyobaboo


----------



## squirrel

Those that have been playing for a while, is it better to save coins and buy the special boxes?


----------



## kellyjeanie

squirrel said:


> Those that have been playing for a while, is it better to save coins and buy the special boxes?


I think it is, in general the premium Tsums are better (other than Chip and/or Dale, who in my opinion are very good).  If you can get a few premium Tsums and start leveling them up your total score will go up.


----------



## squirrel

Thanks!  My main character was Mickey, at level 8.  I just switched to Dale, and beat my high score the first time playing as Dale.  I also have Donald, Pluto and Goofy.  I now have enough coins for a special box.


----------



## parkay57

Just started playing a week ago and I'm hooked. I play daily and hope to send hearts several times a day.

ID: *parkay57*


----------



## LisaFatemi

Add me too line ID: LisaFatemi  !!! I play everyday and give hearts <3


----------



## Tink12713

I play daily, looking for p to trade hearts with, screen name is the same as my username tink12713


----------



## midoriivy

Just started playing this game and I love it! Looking for some line friends to give/receive hearts! I play daily 

My line ID is midoriivy (same as username here)


----------



## Scambone

Just started this past weekend. Look for some friends. I've added a few of you, user name scambone


----------



## PiratenPrincess

just started playing a few days ago. I have a question why will it only let you invite some people to play? I have lots on my line account and they eventually show up in on the game but under the invite (where you get the coins for inviting) it only shows up once in awhile?

please add me: beccaboo3432


----------



## squirrel

PiratenPrincess said:


> just started playing a few days ago. I have a question why will it only let you invite some people to play? I have lots on my line account and they eventually show up in on the game but under the invite (where you get the coins for inviting) it only shows up once in awhile?
> 
> please add me: bec1225


I still don't know how that works.  I started a group called Diz Tsum on Line as I searched for one and nothing showed up.  I think once you are in the group you can send and receive hearts from other members.

I have tried to add people from here, but some of the names say user not found.

I'm rsquirrel44 on Line.


----------



## lizlemonaid

Add me please! Same name as here.


----------



## punkwithspunk

Please add me! Lin ID: punkwithspunk

I just added a couple people above.


----------



## brigg311

Add me please brigg311


----------



## cristen72

Add me please!

User:  lawson4


----------



## Isabelknightgown

Hi , my line ID is izziebennet
Add me please


----------



## animebop

Add us please 

animebop
danibuttons


----------



## Kristenheartsdisney

Add please!

Id: Kristenheartsdisney


----------



## Engylina

Hey everyone 
Add me on line c: My ID: engylina


----------



## Mousefanmike

Thanks for all the hearts guys! I am sure to not run out soon!


----------



## lizlemonaid

I'm stuck at home sick and I'm all out of lives. What am I suppose to do with myself now? 
Sn: lizlemonaid

I send hearts back!


----------



## JoshAndEvsMom

Just discovered this game & totally addicted! Aaahhh! ;P 

Need more friends to play with. Line SN: LaurenKP80


----------



## kitkat.to

Add me: *_kaaat_*
Just started play, love the game!


----------



## aubreysdad

Add me: aubreysdad
Playing for about a month....play and send hearts everyday


----------



## ILoveMickeyandMinnie

I just started playing Friday evening.... wow very addicting! 

Add me: 6going2wdw


----------



## Twinretro

I play every day!

Add me! LineID: twinretro


----------



## dakoman620

Playing nearly every day!
Just started adding friends 

Add me, please: dvrad620


----------



## Ana D

Add JovanyD 
on every day hearts!!


----------



## jimmysix

Add me line: jimmysix
I send hearts all day!


----------



## Shane Arnold

add me

userid : tsumtsumnewbie

Cheers


----------



## buttonpusher25

Add me, looking for more hearts. I send numerous times throughout the day. 
id: buttonpusher25


----------



## billysteinecker

Add me id: billysteinecker


----------



## billysteinecker

Just started playing as well
Add me id: billysteinecker


----------



## fonjelix

I play regularly and will send hearts! My id: fonjelix


----------



## kiddedios

I just started playing today via "Line".  I can add people to line, but howdo i get them to pop up on tsum tsum so i can give them lives?.
My tsum tsum user name is Kiddeios


----------



## kiddedios

Mousefanmike said:


> Thanks for all the hearts guys! I am sure to not run out soon!




Add me to send me hearts! I want to have as many lives as you.
Kiddeios is my line user name


----------



## cwl

hoffman1 said:


> Anyone playing?
> Looking for friends on Line to send hearts


 I'm playing and also looking for friends! My Line ID cwline


----------



## MinniePurls

I'm always looking for friends too.  Minniepurls


----------



## Ashley Steinecker

My Line ID is ashsteinecker. Add me. I love to play Disney Tsum Tsum!


----------



## sunz808

hello, just got addicted to Disney Tsum Tsum, looking to add friends to my LINE account... id: sunz808


----------



## Kaeahz

This is cool, and addicting! Add me... Kaeahz


----------



## kiddedios

Add me tooo! Kiddeios


----------



## cntrygurl75

Hi I am looking for some more friends I play daliy. Line Id is cntrygurl75 feel free to add me  love Tsum Tsum


----------



## Micah_g

Add me! micah_g


----------



## reddstar808

Can someone add me reddstar808


----------



## kiddedios

Please add me too! Kiddeios on line


----------



## Momma25

Add me Momma25.


----------



## DevilMC

Add me devildmc


----------



## SnowFuries

VixensFolly on line.  I just started but see this as being potentially addicting for a small time crunch killer.


----------



## Jeff A

Please add me: *jeff_a*


----------



## kiddedios

Ok. I have added a bunch of people from here.  Sometimes they automatically add me as , sometimes i get requests from " unknown" .  How do i add these " unknown " people so i can regularly send them lives before they request them ?

Line id kiddeios


----------



## Thori

Usually you'll get a notice that somebody's added you before you've added them in the LINE chat app. But if you've blocked/deleted people but they have you on their list and send to you, they'll show up as unknown.  If you accept each "unknown" heart individually, it'll send a heart back to them automatically. Then you can click "claim all" for your knowns and send down your list to them.  (There is a limit of 50 heart notifications so if you have an active list, you may have hidden unknowns further down that you can't see yet.)


----------



## ragerismatt

Hi! My lineID is Ragerismatt and I send lives back whenever I get a chance!


----------



## girlrea

Add me girlrea. Just starting


----------



## luuuceee

Looking for adds. UserID = corcam11


----------



## luffyfirered

hi! add me please  my line ID is luffyfirered 
i've been adding ppl here too!


----------



## udsweetpea

Add me please... withasideofmagic


----------



## sc3rules

Add me please. My UN is the same as my screen name

*sc3rules*


----------



## TsumThy

...


----------



## tsumtsumMAN

http://www.simonhwang.com/archives/190 for a good list of ids that share hearts.  easy to read format also.


----------



## RobertPerrin25

I share hearts with everyone who is actively playing whether they send me hearts or not.  Line ID= agent_r


----------



## DLandMomof5

Line ID: schmoopydoopy


----------



## groale

Hi I play everyday and give ++ Hearts! 
Line ID: groale


----------



## cv808

Add me on LINE: cv808


----------



## 3di

Add me and I'll send hearts! Line username: specialed10


----------



## khfenzel

Add me on line khfenzel


----------



## Aliciavarabling

Hi am having problems trying to add friends...it says no friends to invite???....I'm Avara...Help!!


----------



## zozeybear

My user name is the same as this one


----------



## djl3553

Add me, I play every day and give hearts!  ID is Dawn L


----------



## djl3553

Aliciavarabling said:


> Hi am having problems trying to add friends...it says no friends to invite???....I'm Avara...Help!!


Add friends to your line account.  If they accept you'll be able to get and give hearts.


----------



## tashtsum

Add me tashtsum


----------



## tashtsum

Add me!  Line ID tashtsum

Thanks, can't wait to play you!


----------



## kathans63

*I so need friends on my Tsum Tsum game.  If you play please add me my ID is kathans63.  Thank you.  I play every day  alot..  lol
*


----------



## rachelscheibel

Feel free to add me! Username: rachelandchristian


----------



## pixi3ness

Add me as well! I play daily.
ID : amanduhleigh


----------



## Mmmaymayjune

adds please, i need friends and hearts.
ID is  ..maymay..  AND mmmaymayjune 
i send hearts, GMT though


----------



## YellingMonk

My line id is the same as it is here! Feel free to add me!


----------



## joshmoussa

add me please i give hearts:
joshmoussa


----------



## nlewis86

Please add me to tsum tsum /line nlewis86


----------



## Ofori05

Add me give hearts daily. User: Ofori05


----------



## squirrel

Anyone else having trouble getting in to play?


----------



## Big Gendo

Hey guys feel free to add me on Line: BigGendo I'll send you hearts of course!


----------



## BayDexterMax

My Line ID is Xamter looking for more friends!!


----------



## kkmats579

Add us, we give lives!

Line ID: kmats579
Line ID: igivehearts12345


----------



## christielyg

Add me ID: christielyg
I share hearts!


----------



## djl3553

Looking for friends, I give hearts!  djl7144


----------



## beautyandmouse

my line ID is celebratethemagic


----------



## RyannB

I'm woolenwishes


----------



## liaspace

Thanks to all who added me


----------



## helloespe

Add me, i send hearts daily. Line ID: helloespe


----------



## rysuzuki5

add me! Line ID: Suzukistrength 

Thanks!


----------



## thiabelle

HI!!  My LINE ID: thiabelle
Long time Dis-er; newly minted addict to TsumTsum... Please add me!!

Thanks!!


----------



## *sarah*

I've been playing the app for a while and never added any friends and now I need friends to complete my Bingo card and I can't even figure out how to add a friend. Can someone help me out?

Well I might have figured it out, I'm gonna try and add some of you. My user name is sbkollmann.


----------



## thiabelle

Thanks to all who have added me!!  I love hearts 

Now- would you mind terribly adding my DD? 

Her LINE used id: honeylemon77.

She's a bit behind because I won't let her do anything without my OK and I have to go through everything first so I can understand what is going on!

I'd appreciate it so much!!


----------



## PrincesCJM

I'm littledudesmom

I added some people on the LINE app.  Does that somehow get connect to Tsum Tsum?  I'm at the same point as a PP, I have one spot left to fill on my bingo card and it requires help from a friend.


----------



## PrincessL91

I would love to make some friends for Tsum Tsum!  I have yet to add anyone  
LINE ID: LC0915

Thanks in advance!


----------



## *sarah*

PrincesCJM said:


> I'm littledudesmom
> 
> I added some people on the LINE app.  Does that somehow get connect to Tsum Tsum?  I'm at the same point as a PP, I have one spot left to fill on my bingo card and it requires help from a friend.



Which one do you need a friends help on? I finished both cards and never needed friends. I was a little confused at first on the one that said "call on a friend to get __ points" but that just meant to use a tsum that changes into their friend (like Chip or Dale)


----------



## Hdub

Hdub please feel free to add!


----------



## Shirato

Feel free to add me! My Line ID is: puzzletime

So addicted to this game


----------



## Shamus Lee

Hi my ID is leeshamus
Thanks in advance


----------



## PrincessL91

I realized that I hadn't set up an ID so the one I put was just my username (or something like that).

LINE ID: leahc0915 (first letter is an L)

Thanks!


----------



## Autiii

Hi! Add me too please: Autiii


----------



## Deadpool1991

Add me for Tsum tsum! Username: Deadpool1991


----------



## khfenzel

Add tano147


----------



## chrissy0220

Please add me for tsum tsum, username curvaceouscutie


----------



## sandra1971

hoffman1 said:


> Anyone playing?
> Looking for friends on Line to send hearts


I Dont know how to add I see nothing to add


----------



## cntrygurl75

sandra1971 said:


> I Dont know how to add I see nothing to add


Her user name is gatorsandra1971


----------



## cntrygurl75

Looking for new friends gatorsandra1971


----------



## joey steinecker

I love playing disney tsum tsum! Add me! Line id: joeysteinecker


----------



## lexi.98

feel free to add me on line! I added everyone before me. my user is: disneylex


----------



## Ohabile

Please add me I'm on every day kingserg is my line


----------



## cnoelle78

Anyone who wants to can add me.  Username is cnoelle78       

=)


----------



## tinkbutt

Add me km97696


----------



## swarlock

Add me.  Same name as my ID here.

Right now though I'm trying to get it going on my Tablet because My Smartphone is being charged up.


----------



## Kymmy

Add mikeatu.   I'll send hearts just send me back!


----------



## tinkbutt

In need of hearts I will send back!!


----------



## mgpapo

Add me for hearts
mgpapo


----------



## Phantange

New friend for hearts. Have added those on this page. Username phantange.


----------



## Baybay196

my Line ID is bewright91697  I play constantly throughout the day and would love more friends to send hearts to.


----------



## mgpapo

Add me for hearts mgpapo


----------



## Gabrielle Gove

Please Add me Gabrielle Gove


----------



## JustPlainJ

Thought it would be nice to have more friends on Line to get more hearts. If you care to link up - justplainj is my Line ID.  Have a great day!


----------



## mcb1180

I send hearts throughout the day, so please add me if you're looking for someone who will send hearts back:  mcb1180 and mcbill99

Also, is it true that there is a limit to the number of people you can invite/add as friends using the search feature in LINE?


----------



## Patsfan007

Feel free to add me. I'm mildly addicted so I send hearts all the live long day! Same line id as my username patsfan007


----------



## Jersey918

Add me jersey918 thanks!


----------



## GreatGreyDay

recently addicted!! add me:


----------



## poprocker42

Add me pls!! 
PopRocker42


----------



## Dobbycog

Looking for friends to send (and receive hearts!). Please add me talulahtrixiebell. 
Thanks.


----------



## texasbelle93

My name is texascowgirl93 please add me!


----------



## indyjonestx

Please add me.  indyjonestx


----------



## bloater

Hello  My ID is bloater and I love to play and send hearts, so feel free to add me.


----------



## ambley

Add me! ID is ambley


----------



## darkmyrxx

Add me! My Line ID is Darkmyrxx 
I'm on a lot and will send hearts constantly :]


----------



## Laurabearz

Lauraozo  I send hearts more than I should haha


----------



## Fyveoner

My Line ID is the same as my username.  Looking to get more hearts.


----------



## a.walt7

I'd love to add some people and get more hearts  my ID is: a.walt7

It's the same as my username.


----------



## truebamburblue

Add me on line!
User ID: Bamburrr
Send me love and I promise to send it back! ♡♡♡


----------



## nagachii

Id: nagachii
Active and will send hearts~♡♡


----------



## sparklehal

I love this game.  When I switched from Guest to Line Login I lost all of my information and Tsums.  When my daughter opened a Line account a few weeks ago she did not lose anything.  Lucky Duck!   Add Me.   sparklehal


----------



## sparklehal

My daughter also plays.  HG2004.


----------



## forestsage

Hello I'm forestsage! add me and I'll send hearts!


----------



## DisneyJillian18

Username is Jillian Add me!


----------



## mcb1180

Still looking for more friends. User name: mcb1180 I'm only playing on one device now, but I am playing both the US and Japanese versions.


----------



## chabs

mcb1180 said:


> Still looking for more friends. User name: mcb1180 I'm only playing on one device now, but I am playing both the US and Japanese versions.


 
I tried to add you and it says user not found.


----------



## AdoreenK

Add me abarrow


----------



## LaHaM_aTiK

Would you guys also add me on tsum tsum ?? My line ID is  @ LaHaM_aTiK please and thank you ..


----------



## wesawesome

Add us please...daily players, hearts all day long! 
Miggiemag 
wesawesome
cyawesome


----------



## kel_wong

Add me please~ send hearts all day long. Thanks!

id: kel_wong


----------



## Compte de Yoyo

Thanks for helping out the grands! They're having a lot of fun with virtually unlimited hearts. We're going to remove the accounts or else they're going to get overwhelmed! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## mcb1180

chabs said:


> I tried to add you and it says user not found.



That's odd. I'll go check my settings and make sure I haven't accidentally turned off my search feature. Otherwise, what's your user name. I'll try and add you on my end.


----------



## Bnc22

[deleted] 

Sorry I have too many friends now and can't handle anymore.


----------



## noiseinthecity

Feel free to add me line ID is noiseinthecity thanks in advance for the hearts much appreciated.


----------



## deadlykismet

add me hearts hearts hearts line id : deadlykismet


----------



## LaDavi1081

feel free to add me: LaDavi1081


----------



## darkmyrxx

Add me!! Line ID mriege 
I always send hearts


----------



## bc7ate9

My husband and I are both looking for more Tsum Tsum Line friends - we send lots of s!!!

*bc7ate9
emokine*


----------



## karenstar11

Feel free to add me KarenF


----------



## brittney_13

Always looking for more friends. Brittney_13


----------



## PrincessKaty94

katy_elyse


----------



## briarrose__

briarrose__


----------



## Becks43

Am looking to add more tsum tsum line friends.  For hearts
Name is Becks
Thanks in advance for any adds !!


----------



## deadlykismet

Add cmrhearts, thats my wife and shed love to exchange hearts!!


----------



## julieinga

Please add me. I'm playing the U.S. version. My Line ID is
pooh05bbb12

I give hearts frequently.  Thank you!


----------



## Bouncin-Tigger

Please add. Play daily and send multiple times daily thanks. 
Line id: nja2775


----------



## 2remme

Hi!  [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]I'm looking for friends. Here is my ID 2remme.  Please add me. I love playing this game.


----------



## luffy1288

Hi, im regular player, please add me, luffy1288


----------



## raelynnreads

please add me raelynnreads


----------



## Eeeeerca

I just started playing! Username is eeeeerca


----------



## JaneSaid

I play everyday and always send hearts.  Add me!

ID: janesaid


----------



## the4thmonth

Add me on Tsum guys! I play all the time and send hearts frequently! 
Line ID: the4thmonth


----------



## jmcpherson861

Add me please jmcpherson861


----------



## IceDevil912

Add me please play everyday and send hearts often! icedevil9


----------



## dfamily

Just started playing. Feel free to add me: rdammann


----------



## KittyCait

Add me? Username is kittycait!


----------



## volvelles

Add me! I send lots of hearts!
ID: volvelles


----------



## samtsum

Add me I send hearts!!!

*Samantha.gerstle*


----------



## veganxmegan

Please add me!! I send lots of hearts.  my ID is meganmorgue


----------



## CarlDawkins

Had to remove mine now got to many too handle.


----------



## Kittykumaaa

hoffman1 said:


> Anyone playing?
> Looking for friends on Line to send hearts


Anyone looking for Tsum Tsum friends, add me!!! Kittykumaaa


----------



## saragonsalez7

Hey^^ my username is saragonsalez7 add me


----------



## Bonchoo

Add my line id merlindaphen


----------



## David1980

Hi  Please add me, my user name is i_peanut .   I will send hearts when I can!


----------



## swarlock

mcb1180 said:


> Still looking for more friends. User name: mcb1180 I'm only playing on one device now, but I am playing both the US and Japanese versions.



User not found.


----------



## KeeneBlade

Hi! Please add me, I send hearts! ID: keeneblade


----------



## timothycheang

please add me @timothycheang . im an active giver of hearts


----------



## DominoKitty

Hi everyone. Regular player and heart sender here. Looking for active friends that send hearts also. Please add my mom and me.
*Me: dominokitty
Mom: medusasmelody
thanks *


----------



## cmjge

My line ID is cmjge add me for Tsum tsum


----------



## tinkbutt

Add my hubby 

brian23

Will send hearts!!!


----------



## jenfur

My username is Jenfur ; love this game!


----------



## *DisneyDreamer

I just started playing this game thanks to my sister and now I'm addicted. Username is *bluedukes05*


----------



## kcpinwdw

too many friends!!  deleting my user name, ha ha ha


----------



## rawks225

Need to get more hearts. Please add me: rawks225. I will gladly send hearts back.


----------



## cinderella313

hoffman1 said:


> Anyone playing?
> Looking for friends on Line to send hearts


I play!!! Ellacinder13


----------



## cinderella313

bellanotte10 said:


> Does this game crash a lot for anyone else or just me?



 I haven't had it crash on me yet. What are you playing on? My husband always says, "Try rebooting it!"


----------



## markymarker

ID: djmarkymarker12


----------



## FaithsWish

Looking for people to send/receive hearts! I play both the Japanese and US versions. Add me please! Line ID: Allyson244


----------



## mcb1180

You can add me using my line link below
http://line.me/ti/p/1yaD3RZK-e


----------



## mcb1180

swarlock said:


> User not found.



Add MCB1180 as a friend by clicking the link below
http://line.me/ti/p/1yaD3RZK-e


----------



## mcb1180

I finally figured out why I keep turning up as 'user not found'...

Before you add your name to this page, you have to confirm that you have set a User ID, not just a display name.

Tap more, then go to settings, then profile and scroll down to User ID. Once you set a User ID you also have to make sure that the Add by ID is turned on.
If you don't want to set an ID you can, click more, then add friends, go to QR Code, My QR code at the bottom, tap the down arrow in the top right then either share or send by email. Once you do that it will email or text you a copy of your QR code as well as a link that people can use to add you as a friend. See my example, minus the QR attachment below.

Add MCB1180 as a friend by clicking the link below,
or scanning the attached QR code.
http://line.me/ti/p/1yaD3RZK-e


----------



## jkkc313

ID: jkkc313

thanks


----------



## hbr930

You can add me! Hbr930


----------



## GirlWillie

mcb1180 said:


> Tap more, then go to settings, then profile and scroll down to User ID. Once you set a User ID you also have to make sure that the Add by ID is turned on.
> If you don't want to set an ID you can, click more, then add friends, go to QR Code, My QR code at the bottom, tap the down arrow in the top right then either share or send by email. Once you do that it will email or text you a copy of your QR code as well as a link that people can use to add you as a friend. See my example, minus the QR attachment below.


 
THANK YOU for this information!!! I couldn't figure out why I couldn't add any friends who play the game, and why they weren't inviting me. I hadn't set an ID! 

I started playing about three weeks ago and I'm HOOKED! The ID I set is the same as the one I've set up here: GirlWillie. I'd love to be able to send and receive hearts from other players!


----------



## CandlelightChaos28

I started playing yesterday. My BFF got me hooked on this game!

My ID is tsumtsumbella.
I'd love some more friends!


----------



## linxrex1315

Hello fellow addicts of Disney Tsum Tsum! We would love to send you hearts and get some in return!
My ID is linxrex1315
my husband's is cdw5
please add us!
Thanks and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## destructivecupcake

Finally got a Line account and starting over. 

Line ID: Dstructvcupcake

I send hearts to everyone on my friends list when I am playing. I play daily and often.


----------



## rawks225

Thanks for all the people that added me so far. 

My wife plays as well all the time and it would be awesome if you added her as well. 

Her username is: alexaess


----------



## boriquajose

Greetings fellow tsum tsumaholics. I need help. My Line Tsum Tsum crashes every time when authorizing with Line. As soon as I click on "I agree" it crashes and the screen goes black until my phone says that the app isnt responding. What can I do to fix this? I'm playing on my Galaxy S5.


----------



## Ilene626

Hi everyone! Please add me to your line account. I am adding friends and sending hearts. Please and thank you!!! My ID is ilene626.


----------



## Srosado822

Add me srosado822! Tsum Tsum!


----------



## Tdsny

Hi I'm new to tsum tsum and play often please add me to your friend list. I send harts regularly. My line is is tsumtsumtdsny thanks!  Happy bubbles


----------



## malz_06

Feel free to add me guys! User name is malz_06. Thanks!


----------



## Tdsny

Please add retro_babe to your tsum tsum will give hearts


----------



## jan3361

Add me please. Play all day, everyday, looking for hearts.
kats3rdaccount


----------



## Gadinata

Active hearts giver. Add me

gadinata

Tsumtsum away


----------



## disneytheway

sorry not plying any more


----------



## Astrid Patricia

Add me: astrid_patricia

Sned hearts everyday


----------



## disneytheway

sorry not playing any more


----------



## Viv

My line name is vivkat

I love playing tsumtsum!


----------



## Scambone

working on getting beast for my collection.


----------



## MinnieFanatic

I have added some of the last few names. Please add me if you like--MinnieFanatic! Thank you.


----------



## xxpunkstar6xx

Line name is ladyvader6 add me


----------



## eldxrg

Please add me at ppinkplastic for hearts!


----------



## Srosado822

Add Romenka21


----------



## Ohabile

I play everyday looking for them hearts my line id is kingserg I send hearts frequently


----------



## Srosado822

Add romenka21

Thank you!


----------



## heyjdubs

Feel free to add me, will return the hearts. 

Heyjaydubs


----------



## Maze Ah

5 million points? Daaang


----------



## jagruti6

Please add jagruti6  Thanks!


----------



## disneytheway

does any one knows if you can change hearts for coins (to many hearts not enough coins) in the game


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

Please add me too I play daily.  Missmonorail1971


----------



## disneylover857

I give out hearts multiple times a day! Please add me too! 

ilovepluto

Can't wait to tsum with you!


----------



## Maxo

I am a regular Tsum Tsum player and pass out hearts often.  Please add me...maxymillian


----------



## Dipdip

Add me pls! dipadipdip

Gonna send a lot of hearts for you daily


----------



## thebigkahuna

Hi! Omg, why did I *just* find this thread??? Please add me!!!
monorailpink


----------



## Mandy.93

Hi! I'm adding new account on line for tsum tsum my ID is mandy-eleonora! If you want, you can add me!

But I do not know why it's not adding the new contacts I have added on Line, also on the app Tsum Tsum! Even if they are players on Tsum Tsum... someone knows why?


----------



## disneyfifs

Hello fellow tsumers... please exchange hearts with me! (I play a lot, more then I care to admit) Thanks!
ID: tsumer808


----------



## thunderbroom

I'm active and give as much or more than I get.  Here's my Line ID:  thunderbroom

Add me.


----------



## Toiletbears

disneyfifs said:


> Hello fellow tsumers... please exchange hearts with me! (I play a lot, more then I care to admit) Thanks!
> ID: tsumer808


Tsumtsumtrain.Com for lives. Getting a tsum  community going with tsum info and bingo card answers and of course a place where everyone gives out hearts to each othet


----------



## tappiefaye

User name tappiefaye. Add me!!


----------



## Laysa

Add me ...ladfac2711


shasteve said:


> I'm playing and also looking for friends! My Line ID is the same as my username.


DD


----------



## Laysa

I'm playing and also looking for friends! My Line ID is ladfac2711


----------



## Laysa

I'm playing and also looking for friends! My Line ID is ladfac2711


----------



## Laysa

I'm playing and also looking for friends! My Line ID is ladfac2711


----------



## Laysa

hoffman1 said:


> Anyone playing?
> Looking for friends on Line to send hearts


Add me, ladfac2711


----------



## Vanessatsum

Active daily player add me
vanessa_cnt


----------



## josslee0001

add me on tsum tsum send hearts and i'll send right back <3 LINE: josslee0001


----------



## Zhenyan

Hello! Daily hourly player looking for adds  Line ID: yannnniez <- 4 Ns inside


----------



## Boobuggs

I play both Japanese and International version need friend especially in JP version Id: 5boobuggs


----------



## arielray0907

Some one add. I play everyday and will send hearts if you do same user ID is arielray0907


----------



## adventuretoneverland

Add me? ID: adventuretoneverland

Can't wait to play with all of you!


----------



## helton87

my username is bryon.helton1 i send hearts regularly if sent to me


----------



## cet37

Please add me as a friend 
Username:cet37


----------



## cet37

I seem to be able to add friends to LINE just fine, but is there a way to add them from the tsum tsum app so i get get coins for adding friends?? It says I have no friends to add so I'm confused


----------



## ny0090

Hi cet37, I just started playing Disney Tsum Tsum and I added you on my LINE account. Were you able to figure out how to add friends through the app?


----------



## NiciaLovesDisney

Add me please I just started playing!

NiciaLovesDisney


----------



## corbs64269

Hello, looking for tsum tsum friends! My line ID id corbs42.

Thank you!


----------



## mkaufman22

Just started playing! My user name is marylizk22. 

Thanks!


----------



## ChloeMini

Please add me! I send back hearts regularly.
ID: berrykun3

Thank you.


----------



## flyfisherchick

Hello! 
Please add me! Enjoy the game!

Flyfisherchick

Thank you!


----------



## Kell.lamm

Please add me! kell.lamm


----------



## michellekl

add me, my username is guineapink.  thanks!


----------



## Swim 256

I am always checking and giving hearts. I play every day. 
Line id: Swim 256


----------



## v3rs3

Add me please!  ID = v3rs3


----------



## Nefferz

Add me too! ID: Nefferz


----------



## bahhne

Please add me need friends on Line/Tsum app will send hearts! 
ID: Bahhne 
Thanks!


----------



## Navywave

Please add me. I work nights as a V.A. Nurse, but I'm always sending lots of hearts asap!
Line/tsum tsum ID:  navywave
Thanks


----------



## Seankk124

Add me. Send lots of hearts daily!
Line/Tsum tsum ID: seankk124
Thanks


----------



## paintingoncelluloid

Me too!  ID:  paintingoncelluloid  I only just started playing but I'm completely addicted!


----------



## yuuuuuwei

Hi add me please!! ID: yuuuuuwei
That's 5 Us!


----------



## Scambone

My brother just joined. He's stuck home all day. Add him please miles008   Thanks!


----------



## Sara kemp

Add me. I need hearts! Ssmilin


----------



## ashley0139

Just added a bunch of people.  Feel free to add me!  ashley0139


----------



## Kenzye

Add me! Let's swap hearts!!
user ID: Kenzyekara


----------



## v12ncent

Add me too guys at V12ncent. I play everyday and send hearts hourly


----------



## hondacrf06

Looking for new friends send hearts a lot.  Please add me hondacrf06


----------



## calboy

Add me please! Line ID: tsumtsumcal


----------



## Smurftribe

Hourly sender add me my id is smurftribe


----------



## werd45

Please add id: dcheng45
I play frequently and will swap hearts.


----------



## Smurftribe

add me hourly sender I'd: smurftribe


----------



## Brandie Hori

Please add me! My username is: bakemi12


----------



## aemartini1

ID: aemartini1

Just started and amazed by people who can top a million at present, let alone those who hit 11 million.


----------



## werd45

Please add id: hapasac
I play all the time and send plenty hearts


----------



## Sara kemp

Please add ashlee2e


----------



## disneyfifs

Hi fellow tsumers, Please add me too. Thank you!

LINE:  Alysha


----------



## Tinker-bell00

Hi please add tinkerbell00


----------



## disrewards

Addicted.... User ID: disney_lilo


----------



## Nfamous209

English Version
Id: Sully209


----------



## RapunzelBelle

My Username is Eab001. Feel free to add me


----------



## BradS

My daughter was signed in as a guest. I read through the LINE FAQs completely right when I installed the app for her.  It stated clearly that if the game was deleted you can regain your data by simply reinstalling the app.  Anyway, after spending over $100 on in-app purchases, the game accidentally got deleted.  I reinstalled the game...NO DATA. I contacted LINE repeated and got the runaround. I pointed out what it states in the FAQs.  Anyway, they never supplied me with any sort of compensation.  They did however, change their FAQs!!  I'm still trying to deal with them, Apple, and Disney.  Such shady business practices.  Reading through similar posts, they have cheated users out of $1000s.

_This is what the LINE FAQs stated on June 29, 2015:
_
*I accidentally deleted the LINE: Disney Tsum Tsum app. What should I do?*
If you delete the app, you can play again using your old data by simply re-installing the app. However, if you were playing the game using your LINE ID, you must be sure to sign in using LINE Login after re-installing the app.


_And this is what they changed it to after my repeated efforts to get compensated for my lost data and bringing it to their attention what it states in their FAQs (as of July 26, 2015):
_
*I accidentally deleted the LINE: Disney Tsum Tsum app. What should I do?*
If you had been playing using a LINE Login, even if you have deleted the app, your data will still carry over when you reinstall the app. Please be sure to sign in using your LINE Login after re-installing the app.
*Please note that if you had been playing using a Guest Login, you will not be able to carry over your old data if you uninstall and reinstall the app.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

I signed in with Facebook on Line to add friends, but then when i click on add friends, it simply states i have no friends to invite... why isn't it making a pop up for me to type in names or something.. it's a dead end... how do i add friends??


----------



## Tuxedo Marsi

Please add me: tuxedomars

Thanks!


----------



## polkadotjewel

I'm getting back into the game and would love more friends!
Username: circusrocknroll


----------



## Tinkernessa

Just started and completely addicted. Username: tinkernessa


----------



## poopypanda

Herro!

Feel free to add me on Line for Disney tsum tsum, my username is poopypanda

^-^


----------



## Derfinot

So addicting... Looking for people who send hearts like me...Please add.... derfinot


----------



## The4bits

Hi I'm so happy to have found this board. 
Please add me: hollajane. 
Also my daughter: lilbug2004
I'm slowly adding some of you. My friends aren't showing up yet (frustrating) hopefully they will soon.


----------



## The4bits

How do you get 6 million??? Wow. Struggling at 600,000.


----------



## Pills

Pillsy74 here.  Thanks for the add!


----------



## KagomeRei

My line name is KagomeRei and I would love if some people might add me. Thx


----------



## Flyfly_Eclipse

Add me please! Mareaclare


----------



## Haloboys

Please add. Haloboys

Thank you


----------



## cajun minnie

Please add stephm923. Thanks!


----------



## the_hearth

Hey, I just started Tsum Tsum and if anyone wants hearts and is willing to send back some, my line ID is the_hearth


----------



## Norkai

Hi. Looking for friends to play tsum tsum with. Line id is norkai


----------



## werd45

please add: dcheng45


----------



## hashbrown

Add me : hashbrownwithjam


----------



## tinkbutt

Add my sister and her hubby they send hearts and are looking to fill hearts to keep DD occupied in line for their first disney trip

Karenmullerlewis

lesterlewis


----------



## tinkbutt

Add my sister and her hubby they send hearts and are looking to fill hearts to keep DD occupied in line for their first disney trip
Karenmullerlewis

lesterlewis


----------



## Ingrasm

Please add me - I love this game!  User ID is: ingrasm


----------



## oliverlei

Please add me
oliverlei


----------



## Krisxrva

Krisxrva -  will send hearts about 3x a day


----------



## QUEENBEE2353

Add please  will send hearts daily. 
Queenbee 2353


----------



## surfngoofyel

I need help with hearts if anyone can be nice enough to help. My line id: eldawg73 & gobolts1


----------



## Harmonia

ID: harmoniatale
Thanks for the add!


----------



## hashbrown

ID: miffybunbun

Add me! Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMommyx3

Add me!!  DisneymommyX3


----------



## thescoob

Please add me and my DD -- thescoob and kystel -- thanks!


----------



## werd45

please add: colec45

thanks


----------



## monkapants

monkapants

xx


----------



## 1Grumpy9

If anyone wants to add me, my user id is: 1grumpy9


----------



## Tsumtsumyes

Add me tsumtsumyes


----------



## blt4ice

Id is blt4ice


----------



## Emilypy

Please add me and don't mind to send me hearts~ thanks!! Id: emilypeiyee


----------



## BeemerGirl

My username is lilypod9.  I am addicted to this game and log in several times a day to give hearts; would love more Disney friends to exchange hearts.  I will give as well as receive hearts individually to return the favor in kind.  Thanks so much.


----------



## ewamarie

Feel free to add me! User name is ewamarie.


----------



## Flyfly_Eclipse

Two of my friends would like to be added as well to exchange hearts with others! They don't have a DISboard account and asked me the share their ID.
Their line ID's are:
Nanidoromal
SBlick08


----------



## mykitty

enjoying the game


----------



## shark101194

When exchanging rubies for coins it says, 250 rubies for 195,000 coins(bonus 30%). What does the bonus mean? I got the 195,000 coins, but nothing else happened.


----------



## werd45

please add:  Loves2hula


----------



## amboo22

Amboo22 add me please


----------



## Mrssharkalvarez

Please add us! We send hearts 5+ times daily!

Mrssharkalvarez
Sharkalvarez
Chata2065


----------



## AndaMinnie

Please add me andapanda


----------



## Californiacicle

Feel free to add me. 

ID: Californiacicle


----------



## iamwawel

shasteve said:


> I'm playing and also looking for friends! My Line ID is the same as my username.




Add me pls iamwawel


----------



## iamwawel

Add me pls iamwawel


----------



## werd45

please add: candicek67


----------



## iamwawel

hoffman1 said:


> Anyone playing?
> Looking for friends on Line to send hearts



.  Add me pls iamwawel


----------



## Mrbabi

Add me! Im kiankiat91 .


----------



## Dark_Ashley

Please add me...I love giving and receiving


----------



## Dark_Ashley

Dark_Ashley said:


> Please add me...I love giving and receiving


Lol! I got too excited....My id is: Dark_Ashley


----------



## Booboo00

I exchange hearts daily. Line ID: 1bigbooboo


----------



## Kittyllu

ADD ME  i send hearts daily and frequently  looking for friends  to send hearts frequentlyas well.

Id  toxicmreow


----------



## AmberEliason

Finally linked to line. Please add me. ID is berlovestsum


----------



## bamagoofy

Please add me, ID bamagoofy

thanks


----------



## jaanaa

Add me please, ID: jaannnaa


----------



## Raeannon

Only just started but would love some new friends so please add me 
User id: raeannon


----------



## MommaoffherRocker

Please add me too! Smrll127


----------



## Booboo00

1bigbooboo: USA: CST UTC/GMT -6 hours
Exchange


----------



## tydyend1

Add me! I try to send hearts through out the day to those who send me hearts!  Line ID tydyend1


----------



## MeganTsum

Daily players!! 
My ID - megananson
My husbands - Jstew

We return all hearts!


----------



## Z28KatCar

Please add me: faeriern

Starting from the beginning and adding everyone.... This taking some time


----------



## Ozy1ken0bi

Add me please: ozy1ken0bi

I'll do my best to return all hearts!


----------



## cisi88

I play regularly and would love to help some fellow tsum tsum players!

Please add me: cisi88

Thanks!


----------



## werd45

please add: dcheng45


----------



## Mish19

Hi,
This game is so addicting!  I send hearts throughout the day, so please add me 
ID: mish19


----------



## tspnmb

Please Add Me also!  
ID: Tspnmb

Thanks


----------



## tspnmb

tspnmb said:


> Please Add Me also!
> ID: Tspnmb
> 
> Thanks


I forgot to add my wife's id: lisapnmb


----------



## Kyle.Arnold29

Add us!

Kyle.Arnold29
Arnoldk29

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyTasha

hoffman1 said:


> Anyone playing?
> Looking for friends on Line to send hearts


I do... TashaTsum


----------



## alessendra

add me for hearts! wongyysharon


----------



## betsd

Please add me!

User name = *betsd
*
I send hearts every chance I get!


----------



## tspnmb

tspnmb said:


> I forgot to add my wife's id: lisapnmb



Please add my son also..  he is jealous of all the hearts we are sending and receiving ! 
This is great thanks!

his username is: zspnmb


----------



## kamykami

Add me for hearts please! 
ID:kamycole


----------



## jyjyjingyi

Hi add me. My username is jyjyjingyi. I send lives back


----------



## jamisonsue

Add me!  I send hearts because I'm a tsum addict, and I need hearts to feed the addiction ID: jamisonsue


----------



## AlexsMom29

I'm new to this, you can add me alexsmom30


----------



## megan1014

I play tsum tsums also.  My user name is mouseymeg1


----------



## Christylou617

Add me on tsum tsum! Christylou617


----------



## megan1014

My sister asked me to post her usernames corinnmaxwell and corinnmaxwell2


----------



## Eliza86636

Add me for tsum tsum

Eliza86636


----------



## CyberFey

My username is Cyberfey .

I just started and man is this game addicting!  Please add me!


----------



## DexLabDeeDee

I also just started and am addicted - need hearts!!!

ID: dexlabdeedee


----------



## dipinkie

Please add me, I send hearts!

Username: dipinkie


----------



## Professor Screweye

Cyberfey up there got me into this fun game  

Would appreciate some friends!

My ID is prof_screweye

Thanks


----------



## Tabsaysrawr

Add me please ID: tabsaysrawr


----------



## CyberFey

Got my friend hooked as well - sshaw7

Thanks!


----------



## princesscate

Add me! Themadcatter


----------



## AllysonL

I finally installed the app. Please add me! AllysonL


----------



## Jiminie

Add me! My id is btsbapbtobyay


----------



## CatBastet

I finally gave in to temptation and installed the Line app--user name is CatBastet --please add me!


----------



## Hawaii2Dis

My line username is 
puatingoe // add me


----------



## villcentayx

Please add me for tsum tsum!! 
User ID : villcentayx


----------



## gamesandbeyond

User ID: gamesandbeyond 

 thanks!


----------



## Adward Kang

My LINE ID : adwardkang


----------



## Cvph70

Add me!! Cvph70


----------



## digiscrappingBetty

Add me Qnofwonderland


----------



## Dylyn Shapiro

My lineID is cakelust pls add me


----------



## Dylyn Shapiro

My tsum ID is cakelust


----------



## chellenguyen

Awesome Game!!


----------



## hbrc2125

My ID: haleebryce  add me!


----------



## bunnyboo

my ID is xorubyred!


----------



## kevjfarley

My id is kevjfarley


----------



## bluechic03

My LINE I'd is bluechic03 same as DIS


----------



## DiannaVM

My ID is xxsoulkeeperxx


----------



## Thunguyen

Add me: ttnguyen1120

Will send lives in return, promise!


----------



## Destephticon

My ID is Destephticon same as DIS . 

Silly question but after adding someone on line I need to then invite them via tsum tsum?


----------



## MsLeFever

Hooray! I got a new phone and lost a year of tsum tsum....so I need new friends!  Lovesmulan


----------



## tiffanymai14

Add me: tiffanymai14 sending hearts in return!!


----------



## Destephticon

My husband is also a tsum tsum addict like me...he needs friends so feel free to add him as well as me, his username is Mikeydynamite


----------



## thistledoo

I just discovered this app yesterday, and sad to say I'm addicted lol! My username is thistledoo, feel free to add as well


----------



## OMGegee

Add me username: OMGegee


----------



## dredick

Add me: jdmom


----------



## megan1014

Please add my mom her sn is snowlady2462


----------



## dredick

I have added some, but some names say user not found? Also, am I adding the names right? I am just adding on LINE. Do I need to do anything else?
user name: jdmom


----------



## DexLabDeeDee

My mom's is SMSBusyBee. She sends hearts and needs them!


----------



## nuzmom

I'm officially hooked! I do my best to send hearts often... I'm Blessed2Be


----------



## nuzmom

dredick said:


> I have added some, but some names say user not found? Also, am I adding the names right? I am just adding on LINE. Do I need to do anything else?
> user name: jdmom


When I enter your user name into line, it says "user not found".
Yes, all you need to do is enter into the line app - it can take a while for tsum tsum app to load the line names, but it does so automatically.


----------



## calboy

Add me please: tsumtsumcal (I never hit "claim all" and always collect hearts individually to send them back!)


----------



## Nezumi Fan

I've added about four of you -- I'm "Otaqueen" (^_^)


----------



## ScottJayhawk

Please add me. Thanks

ScottJayhawk


----------



## sherryxo

phillipsm 
sherx3
jeffreyrphillips

Intl players EST time zone.
Will return every heart asap.
Constant players!


----------



## flutterby824

Feel free to add me: hhintz824


----------



## SurfNDcoolwater

Add me  
Line ID: shirleygillette


----------



## Nezumi Fan

Hi all and こんにちは！

I'm playing the Japanese version of the game and would like to make some Japanese Tsum-only friends. My user name is [otaqueen] and by the Queen of Hearts icon, you'll know it's me. (^_^)

ありがとう！


----------



## meryll83

So, who are people finding best for collecting coins?
Any tips?


----------



## ScottJayhawk

meryll83 said:


> So, who are people finding best for collecting coins?
> Any tips?



I have found Belle to be outstanding for getting coins.  Birthday Anna is good but can be hit and miss.  I've heard that Honey Pot Pooh is very good and Malificent if used right is amazing but I don't have those Tsusm yet.


----------



## meryll83

What's the right way to use Maleficent?

And what about for high scores? Are different characters better for that?


----------



## ScottJayhawk

meryll83 said:


> What's the right way to use Maleficent?
> 
> And what about for high scores? Are different characters better for that?



From what I've read and seen you have to set up Maleficent properly before you use her skill - make sure there are good chains ready, preferably one near each side of the board. 

As for scoring, I focus largely on earning coins.  I haven't necessarily noticed a better scorer over a coin farming tsum - if it's good for one it's likely good for both as they do go hand-in-hand for the most part.

My all-time high score is with Belle.  It does help I have her as a Skill Level 2/6.


----------



## 10CJ

meryll83 said:


> So, who are people finding best for collecting coins?
> Any tips?



So far Ariel seems to be one of my best.


----------



## hoffman1

I do pretty well with Jasmine on coins and score.


----------



## shevita

PLEASE ADD MY SISTER AND I WE SEND HEARTS 

shevita26
yashna22


----------



## dredick

nuzmom said:


> When I enter your user name into line, it says "user not found".
> Yes, all you need to do is enter into the line app - it can take a while for tsum tsum app to load the line names, but it does so automatically.


Hmm, I'm jdmom, I don't know why it does the user not found thing! I just tried to add everyone from your post on, and user not found came up on a couple.


----------



## little mouse 22

Thanks for all.


----------



## DisneyLaf

daily player feel free to add me: morecowbell12


----------



## Lor.Kat01

Add me 
Line ID
Lor.Kat01

I senD lots of hearts


----------



## patkingpin

Not sure how many people still read this, but please add me and my wife.
Me = patkingpin
Wife = asagerman29


----------



## laurengreenslade16

I send hearts daily, add me: laurengreenslade16


----------



## jclaydon

Been playing the game for a while but new to this LINE login bit.  My id is: jayclaydon

Will try and send hearts (play a couple of times a day), I'm in the UK


----------



## churrious

Please add ID: Leinaala6 
I send hearts every hour - I'm in USA on Intl version


----------



## haplessharry

Please add me- ID is haplessharry and send hearts


----------



## .landry

i play and send lots of hearts daily! add pissyrabbit!


----------



## Cirlonde

Been playing Tsum Tsum for a while now, but just started with the Line log in.  I'd love to have some folks who want to trade hearts.  My ID is Cirlonde.
Thanks!


----------



## dtsum77

Cirlonde said:


> Been playing Tsum Tsum for a while now, but just started with the Line log in.  I'd love to have some folks who want to trade hearts.  My ID is Cirlonde.
> Thanks!



ADD:    dtsum77


----------



## jenniy122

Just added a bunch of you! Have been playing since the beginning, but never figured out the whole friends thing until recently and didn't even realize we had a thread. I'm under the same username as here, feel free to add me anyone, I'm on at least half a dozen times a day (what, it's soo addictive!!!).


----------



## Funholiday

Please add me funholiday


----------



## MMluvsWDW

Could you please add my husband and I, we are actively playing and are completely addicted to this silly game! rynology and mmluvswdw


----------



## ammeador2

Feel free to add me and my husband 
Whovian818
MineXaminer


----------



## Carolyn Joyce

Add me please! LINE: ladybugcj143


----------



## purplegirl1818

Feel free to add me: purplegirl1818


----------



## a.phammy22

Add me! I send hearts frequently! : a.phammy


----------



## mary marvin

Thanks for the adds


----------



## dminmi

Please add me:  Dede 1500

For some weird reason, my game wouldn't open, when I finally got it back all my hearts were gone.  I am back at zero and buying them.  Thanks


----------



## Jason kazmierski

dminmi said:


> Please add me:  Dede 1500
> 
> For some weird reason, my game wouldn't open, when I finally got it back all my hearts were gone.  I am back at zero and buying them.  Thanks


Please add me and i will help you get more hearts:  jasonkaz  or maybe Jasonkaz


----------



## Jason kazmierski

Jason kazmierski said:


> Please add me and i will help you get more hearts:  jasonkaz  or maybe Jasonkaz




Anyone else wanting/needing hearts?? Please add me, im a heart machineM-F:  jasonkaz (my line id)


----------



## Markuss

hoffman1 said:


> Anyone playing?
> Looking for friends on Line to send hearts


Hennyhardaway on line app and my girls plays too ohitsanaboo


----------



## Markuss

hoffman1 said:


> Anyone playing?
> Looking for friends on Line to send hearts


ohitsanaboo add me please i play daily


----------



## Markuss

Jason kazmierski said:


> Anyone else wanting/needing hearts?? Please add me, im a heart machineM-F:  jasonkaz (my line id)


ohitsanaboo


----------



## mandiart

My username is MandiArt, I'm fairly new to the game but have been playing daily! Feel free to add me, and I'm going to add a ton of people on here as well


----------



## jboehm

Seeking #TsumTsum friends. LINE User Name: jboehm


----------



## Aslee103

looking to give and send ! line: aslee103


----------



## cakester

.


----------



## Disney_Alli

I've added a bunch of people from here but I'm always looking for more friends I'm disney_alli there too!


----------



## OMGegee

Shio1238


----------



## jenifirst

Me too! 

Line ID: jenifirst


----------



## drm1008

Add me!! I'll send hearts drm1008


----------



## Kianu

U.S. user sends 6+ hearts a day. 

Line ID: knicolet


----------



## Jason kazmierski

Jason kazmierski said:


> Anyone else wanting/needing hearts?? Please add me, im a heart machineM-F:  jasonkaz (my line id)


ADD ME TOO!!!!! I am a heart machine.....line id:  "karengray" (all day long)!!!!!


----------



## pixiestyx

I'll send hearts when I'm playing. I tend to go in phases though - play a lot at times, but then have times when I can't due to work. My lineID is Lauralh05.


----------



## jacs1234

my ID is truefromozlovesdisne  _ I send hearts everyday_


----------



## LafChill

My hearts are starting to pile up - but just drop me a PM here if you want me to add you.

Also playing Marvel tsum tsum if anyone here is also playing


----------



## lilhypercc

Let's trade hearts! Add please! ID: disney4lyfe.


----------



## lilhypercc

Let's trade hearts! Add please! ID: disney4lyfe.


----------



## lilhypercc

Let's trade off hearts! <3

Add the ID(s) below:

disney4lyfe
explicify


----------



## blemon

Blemon here. Been playing for months but just got the line app on my phone.
Will start adding!


----------



## Archbalrog

I'll send you lots of hearts!

ID: morgothshadow


----------



## Bns0629

My line id is bns0629 please add me i have no friends


----------



## smaphis

I'd love an add (hearts!!) smaphis is my username


----------



## VeronicaZS

Wsullivan
Tsullivan
Vsullivan


----------



## Kiki Essman

Add Me.. I play daily and send many lives.

Kiki Essman


----------



## jihyo kim

please send me hearts! 
line ID: soniakim92


----------



## lilclerk

I just started playing!  Line ID: lilclerk or here's the QR code.


----------



## borntoloveDISNEY

I'm addicted to this game if anyone wants to add me. I'll send hearts! dreamingofdisney is my username


----------



## Sammi912

Sammianne912 

Feel free to add me


----------



## WTDing

Been playing for a couple months and just realized the friend hearts thing.  Also my wife just added Line.  Add us if you like.  Daily players.

WTDing
lmding


----------



## ILoveMickeyandMinnie

Please add me! I'm starting with a new account, new tablet... need hearts. I will gladly send hearts back! 

AmSunshine


----------



## aquamindy

Had to restart my game from zero last week because of Link issues. Really could use hearts. Added some of you already. Please add me. 

aquamindy


----------



## VeronicaZS

Dsullivan11
Msullivan71
Vsullivan
Tsullivan
Wsullivan


----------



## Lothlórien

I play.  I am at level 180.  I get on as often as a I can between work and family.  I sent hearts 3 - 7 times a day unless I am on vacation, it is a major holiday or I am in bed sick and dying with something.

You can add me by QR code, but *ONLY if you are willing to send 3 - 7 hearts a day yourself. * (obviously not if you are on vacation, sick, on holidays and such). * I remove the takers, so if you are not reciprocating or you know you are the kind to collect all your hearts and not send back, DO NOT ADD ME. I will remove you.*

*Having said that, I will be on a cruise for a week starting Friday, so my sends can only happen in the US area unless the wi-fi package I purchase allows data, and I am pretty sure it does not.*
*

*


----------



## melizda

My line ID is melizda! Let's be friends! I'm trying to kill this Lion King event!


----------



## ting

do add me! id: noven21.. thanks!


----------



## Kvince

need to remove my name as i need to send 120 hearts each time now...


----------



## Lothlórien

Kvince said:


> need to remove my name as i need to send 120 hearts each time now...



Or you could just reduce your number of game friends.  You really should not be accepting hearts from anybody you are not willing to send them back to.  That is the purpose of game friends.


----------



## Hemlock

Deleted


----------



## efoote01

Efoote
Nfoote100


----------



## efoote01

Efoote
Nfoote100


----------



## Mudderpucker

Add


hoffman1 said:


> Anyone playing?
> Looking for friends on Line to send hearts [/QUOEA
> 
> Add me under mudderpucker


----------



## Mudderpucker

User name- mudderpucker... Add me


----------



## McHoltzmann

Add me! I play often and send hearts back individually 

ID: mcholtzmann


----------



## EeyoreME

my ID is Cornflwr33... feel free to add me   I send hearts : )


----------



## princessdelaney

my id is princessdelaney! add me


----------



## BaconDouglas

Hi everyone.  I'm BaconDouglas and I use an iOS assistive touch script to send hearts every hour from 7am to 5pm EST and then some more throughout the evenings occasionally.  That's usually when I'm with the fam but you will get a lot of hearts from me and I'd appreciate the same.  Looking to up my skills and overall collection.  

My ID on LINE is BaconDouglas.  Please add and start giving/receiving.


----------



## BaconDouglas

Lothlórien said:


> I play.  I am at level 180.  I get on as often as a I can between work and family.  I sent hearts 3 - 7 times a day unless I am on vacation, it is a major holiday or I am in bed sick and dying with something.
> 
> You can add me by QR code, but *ONLY if you are willing to send 3 - 7 hearts a day yourself. * (obviously not if you are on vacation, sick, on holidays and such). * I remove the takers, so if you are not reciprocating or you know you are the kind to collect all your hearts and not send back, DO NOT ADD ME. I will remove you.*
> 
> *Having said that, I will be on a cruise for a week starting Friday, so my sends can only happen in the US area unless the wi-fi package I purchase allows data, and I am pretty sure it does not.*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 214388


I just added you.  BaconDouglas is my ID on LINE


----------



## KrazyPete

My LINE ID is the same as my DIS username.


----------



## librarianamy

My line ID is also the same as my DIS username.


----------



## KrazyPete

I used to run out of hearts all the time. Then, I got some DIS friends...


----------



## snoodledoo

I lost all my game progress because my phone died. I am so sad. I had created a LINE account with on my phone, but I must not have added my email address. I thought having the LINE account was sufficient, since I was no longer playing as GUEST. I lost over a year of progress. Their 'customer service' was no help. I guess I will start all over again, but I want my Parade Tink back! 
At least I still have my Emoji Blitz.


----------



## Donnilynn Buchan

Add me please my line id is   
blondie92377


----------



## Ayong

jadenfire said:


> I play on my iPad Mini first gen no crashes
> 
> Every person has that spark to be creative now unlocking it is there own battle


----------



## Ayong

My Line ID is Ayong.  Please add me.  Thanks.


----------



## itsmeamanda

Feel free to add me justme0808


----------



## krykrytsum

My line id is:*krykrytsum*

Please add me.


----------



## ggelly

add me too in LINE - ggelly
will send hearts too!


----------



## Yessy

Pls add me : yessycecilia


----------



## AngelDarevil

Pls add me: AngelDarevil


----------



## hungodd94

I'm seeing this post about Tsum Tsum game, it was such a good game for me 
halong-bay-cruise
red gecko travel


----------



## eeyore0616

I just started playing and am looking for friends to get hearts and the alien tsum. My line ID is Eeyore16.


----------



## ILoveMickeyandMinnie

eeyore0616 said:


> I just started playing and am looking for friends to get hearts and the alien tsum. My line ID is Eeyore16.


I just added you. My ID is 6going2wdw


----------



## ptcrn

Please add me too!  Username is ptcrn.   Thank you!!


----------



## eeyore0616

ptcrn said:


> Please add me too!  Username is ptcrn.   Thank you!!



I just added you.


----------



## LG81

Add me My line ID is: leslieg81


----------



## kirishima

Maleficent is super tsumtsum for me! 
What’s favorite for you?


----------



## eeyore0616

LG81 said:


> Add me My line ID is: leslieg81


I tried to add you, but it says user not found on the Line app.


----------



## tspnmb

Please add me all my "friends"have stopped playing so no hearts  
Username is tspnmb. Thank you!!


----------



## Sydney2977

I just discovered this thread! I will add everyone on here as I can. Please add me too!
User name is Sydney. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sydney2977

kirishima said:


> Maleficent is super tsumtsum for me!
> What’s favorite for you?



My favorite is Ursula followed by Parade Mickey.


----------



## Sydney2977

tspnmb said:


> Please add me all my "friends"have stopped playing so no hearts
> Username is tspnmb. Thank you!!



It says user not found.


----------



## Heartdisney101

kirishima said:


> Maleficent is super tsumtsum for me!
> What’s favorite for you?


My go to is Scar. He is my highest skill tsumtsum at 4 and gives me the most coins so I can get more tsumtsums faster.


----------



## EeyoreME

My username is   Cornflwr33 ... I'm sure I added above but if anyone needs hearts.. I try and play as often as I can : )


----------



## dmgsrekcuts

Please add me;    
stuckersgmd


----------



## Sydney2977

EeyoreME said:


> My username is   Cornflwr33 ... I'm sure I added above but if anyone needs hearts.. I try and play as often as I can : )





dmgsrekcuts said:


> Please add me;
> stuckersgmd



I just added both of you, would you mind adding me as well?


----------



## EeyoreME

@Sydney2977  I went in and added you.  As well as 4 others!


----------



## ssedlac1

Looking for friends!  Username Smoore.


----------

